# ABC Family show HUGE



## Fat.n.sassy (Jun 25, 2010)

I just saw a preview on for a new show called HUGE on ABC Family channel. It seems great! I'll try to add the link here. http://abcfamily.go.com/shows/huge The preview was awesome! 

Following is a quote from the website regarding the show's theme: "Funny, heartbreaking and provocative, Huge follows the lives of seven teens and the staff at a weight-loss camp, as they look beneath the surface to discover their true selves and the truth about each other." Let's hope it really IS great!


----------



## Fat Brian (Jun 25, 2010)

The fact the show takes place at a fat camp bothers me, I won't be watching. They're saying right in the setting that fat is unacceptable and anything positive they might say will get drowned out by the "fat is bad" structure of the camp.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jun 26, 2010)

Brian, I hear what you're saying, but the reality is - that's how most of society feels. So to show a group of fat gals in that environment who can be a support network for each other, seems like it could be worth watching.

And btw, I went to fat camp, and look how I turned out. Pretty fat positive, I'd say.


----------



## HottiMegan (Jun 26, 2010)

I saw previews of it too and looks like it might be a good show. The main character had a lot of spunk.


----------



## kioewen (Jun 26, 2010)

Fat Brian said:


> The fact the show takes place at a fat camp bothers me, I won't be watching. They're saying right in the setting that fat is unacceptable and anything positive they might say will get drowned out by the "fat is bad" structure of the camp.



Agreed 100%. This is more "obesity epidemic" propagandizing. I'd wager any money that one or another diet company is the major sponsor.


----------



## Jon Blaze (Jun 26, 2010)

There's already a bit of the twist with Nikki Blonsky, whose character (Willamina) after being forced to be there is actually attempting to gain instead of lose. I've only seen a free previews and interviews from Nikki.

I'm personally going in with a slightly better attitude, and am of course hoping for something better. Originally I was just going to watch because I have been summoned again to make screencaps for someone I know who is suppose to appear somewhere in the series lol, but I hope I'm pleasantly surprised.


----------



## DitzyBrunette (Jun 26, 2010)

I'm getting kinda tired of Nikki Blonsky being the go-to girl for fat roles in movies. I've yet to see her do anything (acting-wise) that isn't because of her fat.


----------



## kioewen (Jun 26, 2010)

Posted on the IMDb message board -- an even-more-cretinous response to some cretin who complained that this show would "glorify overweight people":



> Have you seen it? no. The title is that because it's based on a book, which I'm also assuming you haven't read. It doesn't glorify overweight people. I promise.



I believe that dismal promise. It's going to be Biggest Loser as a drama. Grotesque. I don't see how anyone can be so naive as to think that this show will be anything but hostile to full-figured youth. Consider the source.


----------



## FA Punk (Jun 26, 2010)

DitzyBrunette said:


> I'm getting kinda tired of Nikki Blonsky being the go-to girl for fat roles in movies. I've yet to see her do anything (acting-wise) that isn't because of her fat.



Yeah and she isn't very good eather hate to say, I'm sorry I just don't think she has the acting chops to carry a TV show, plus it's on ABC..does anybody still watch ABC anymore? I think we might get one season out of this and that will be it.


----------



## Fat.n.sassy (Jun 26, 2010)

Poopy! I thought I finally had something cool to share.  Oh well, that' doesn't mean I'm gonna' stop sharing.


----------



## IszyStone (Jun 27, 2010)

DitzyBrunette said:


> I'm getting kinda tired of Nikki Blonsky being the go-to girl for fat roles in movies. I've yet to see her do anything (acting-wise) that isn't because of her fat.



She has a role coming up that has her as a young mother. The role didn't call for a fat girl, just a young caring one and she fit that part. So she is looking at other options not defined by her size.


----------



## Davastav (Jun 27, 2010)

DitzyBrunette said:


> I'm getting kinda tired of Nikki Blonsky being the go-to girl for fat roles in movies. I've yet to see her do anything (acting-wise) that isn't because of her fat.[/QUOTE
> 
> Correct but her career doesn't appear to be suffering because of her weight as long as there are fat girl roles out there. The question is will she ever be cast in something that doesn't highlight her weight as the main character point....Do you see her as a young doctor or a lawyer???


----------



## exile in thighville (Jun 27, 2010)

DitzyBrunette said:


> I'm getting kinda tired of Nikki Blonsky being the go-to girl for fat roles in movies. I've yet to see her do anything (acting-wise) that isn't because of her fat.



welcome to fat actors


----------



## DitzyBrunette (Jun 27, 2010)

FA Punk said:


> Yeah and she isn't very good eather hate to say, I'm sorry I just don't think she has the acting chops to carry a TV show, plus it's on ABC..does anybody still watch ABC anymore? I think we might get one season out of this and that will be it.



I agree, she is not a good actor. It's almost painful watching her in the few things she's done. 



IszyStone said:


> She has a role coming up that has her as a young mother. The role didn't call for a fat girl, just a young caring one and she fit that part. So she is looking at other options not defined by her size.



Finally. Good for her. Let's hope the movie doesn't have any fat-focused part of the story. 




Davastav said:


> DitzyBrunette said:
> 
> 
> > I'm getting kinda tired of Nikki Blonsky being the go-to girl for fat roles in movies. I've yet to see her do anything (acting-wise) that isn't because of her fat.
> ...



No, I don't see her as a young doctor or lawyer because she is too young. I wouldn't buy it. But she (or someone like her since I don't like her acting) could easily be another girl on any one of these high school shows, or a soap opera or something, anything where she is just another girl on the show not the _fat_ girl on the show.


----------



## NoWayOut (Jun 28, 2010)

Either way, it'll be interesting to see how it's approached.


----------



## Jes (Jun 28, 2010)

kioewen said:


> Posted on the IMDb message board -- an even-more-cretinous response to some cretin who complained that this show would "glorify overweight people":
> 
> 
> 
> I believe that dismal promise. It's going to be Biggest Loser as a drama. Grotesque. I don't see how anyone can be so naive as to think that this show will be anything but hostile to full-figured youth. Consider the source.



i agree! i watched the entire season last year and it was terrible.


----------



## Jon Blaze (Jun 28, 2010)

SUSPENSE! DRAMA! RISING ACTION! lol


----------



## imfree (Jun 28, 2010)

We have 2 "Huge" threads that need to be combined.
I'm recording on DVD and can post if anyone is interested.


----------



## knives (Jun 29, 2010)

So anyone else watch the first episode? Thought it was alright for the sort of ABC mold it had to fit into. Something tells me that Hasselhoff is going to be the break out star. She did real well with what little she was given. The show itself seemed like it was trying to in places take the gimmick out of the gimmicky premise.


----------



## Ned Sonntag (Jun 29, 2010)

The Chef is played by Paul Dooley whom I remember from some bizarre cigarette commercials in the early 60s and a million comic roles since... he seems to be playing the dad of Doctor Reed played by Joss Whedon-regular Gina Torres, if I caught a snippet of diner-dialog correctly... wow Willamina drug-dealing M&Ms out of the bathroom~ very dark stuff! A lot of parts for young Fat Actors...:bow:


----------



## willowmoon (Jun 29, 2010)

I caught the last five minutes of the show, so I'll check on Hulu later on to see if it's available for viewing.


----------



## lypeaches (Jun 29, 2010)

I watched it. Too early to say whether it's good or bad, but I did like the fact that they portrayed what a mindbender dieting can be. I think that Hasselhoff character was the best / most interesting. Hated the whole junk food / drug dealing analogies.


----------



## Jon Blaze (Jun 29, 2010)

lypeaches said:


> I watched it. Too early to say whether it's good or bad, but I did like the fact that they portrayed what a mindbender dieting can be. I think that Hasselhoff character was the best / most interesting. Hated the whole junk food / drug dealing analogies.



I agree with that.

I'm sort of wondering where they are going to go with Nikki. Either way it peaked my interest. Not a bad start in my book.


----------



## Jon Blaze (Jun 29, 2010)

BUT... It they make her attitude a veil initally to simply say in the end that deep down inside she wants to lose weight and/or hate herself: Then yea. I'll watch it for my friend, and nothing more. lol


----------



## indy500tchr (Jun 29, 2010)

I thought it was ok. I liked that Will likes who she is and doesn't want to change for anybody. Not too keen on her "dealing" but I figure it's all part of her rebellion of the camp. 

Not a big fan of the blonde girl. First, she is the thinnest of all the characters (even pointed out by other girls) and she seems to be getting all the male attention. Kinda gives you the impression that you have to be thin and pretty to get noticed by the guys.

My fave girl is the shy timid girl who always has her nose in a book. She seems to have very good points and I hope that they develop her character more during the season. She could blossom into a great character.


----------



## goofy girl (Jun 29, 2010)

I feel like I should say SPOILERS for anyone that hasn't seen this but I'm guessing anyone reading has watched and wants to discuss, but to cover myself ******************SPOILERS***************

I have such mixed feelings about it. I wish they had focused a little more on the binging and purging and not just swept it under the rug by sending the girl home, but at least they brought it up to a degree.

I agree, the whole junk food dealing thing- ridiculous. AND- this is my own personal pet peeve in consistency in movies/tv etc...the puker got sent home for binging and purging, but Will was allowed to stay even though she sold junk food (which is what the puker used to bing and purge) then ran away from the camp, then came back and admitted to selling food and she was allowed to stay?? By camp rules she should have been sent home. Nit picky, I know, I just hate when movies and stuff do that. I guess because stuff like that bothers me in real life too lol And they couldn't give Will a hairbrush for christ sake?

I think that the characters have a lot of potential for development. I really, really, really hope they don't all give them the miracle revelation that skinny=happy. I would be happy if the end up with the focus that healthy = happy. 

Oh...and the whole Amber/Chris (was that the camp counselor's name??) - WAY too early in the show for any of that kind of stuff to happen. 

Some mentioned that Amber is the thinnest of the girls and got the most attention, but some of the other girls looked about the same size, but they weren't made up and hair done all nice like her. At least I think so? Puker wasn't that big, in my eyes..and neither was the girl with the retainer thing that reads the magazines. 

We'll see....I'm not getting my hopes up just yet though. 

PS- The feeling the girls had in the show about being at Fat Camp reminded me a lot of how I felt at my first bash haha!!


----------



## Ned Sonntag (Jun 29, 2010)

imfree said:


> We have 2 "Huge" threads that need to be combined.
> I'm recording on DVD and can post if anyone is interested.


I'm assuming they got combined before I checked in this morning. The plot promises to be twisty but don't expect it to be logical...:doh: Disney owns ABC and you've got some aggressively mainstream agendas there... and yet... they KNOW that DIMENSIONS is OUT THERE ONLINE as a nonMainstream alternative. They ARE BEING ASSIMILATED...:eat2: by US!!


----------



## NYCGabriel (Jun 30, 2010)

Ned Sonntag said:


> I'm assuming they got combined before I checked in this morning. The plot promises to be twisty but don't expect it to be logical...:doh: Disney owns ABC and you've got some aggressively mainstream agendas there... and yet... they KNOW that DIMENSIONS is OUT THERE ONLINE as a nonMainstream alternative. They ARE BEING ASSIMILATED...:eat2: by US!!



Ah... Yes. Right!


----------



## Paquito (Jun 30, 2010)

I'm intrigued, but I'm definitely nervous that they're just gonna make Will break down screaming that she really wants to become thin, and never believed all that kick-ass self acceptance from the first episode.

I think that having the thinnest girls be the most popular ones kinda tied into Ian's "fat kid" story, kinda like passing the buck. I have noticed a lot of fat people saying "oh well, at lease I'm not as fat as *blank*." But I would love to see the dynamics change. 

Mixed feelings overall.


----------



## Saoirse (Jun 30, 2010)

George is a babe. His real name is Zander. oooooh


----------



## LoveBHMS (Jun 30, 2010)

goofy girl said:


> I feel like I should say SPOILERS for anyone that hasn't seen this but I'm guessing anyone reading has watched and wants to discuss, but to cover myself ******************SPOILERS***************
> 
> I have such mixed feelings about it. I wish they had focused a little more on the binging and purging and not just swept it under the rug by sending the girl home, but at least they brought it up to a degree.
> 
> ...



Not nit picking at all, i had the exact same reaction about why they'd throw the girl out for barfing but not throw Will out for selling food. Also the black girl (i forgot her name) said they'd all known last year when she was throwing up, yet nobody had turned her in last year but felt compelled to do it this year?

Also the Will character didn't make any sense. On one had she said she didn't want to lose weight and felt good about herself, yet during the weigh in at the beginning she was covering herself up with clothing and resisted being seen in a swimsuit. She was also visibly the only girl who didn't style her hair or wear makeup. i'm not saying you have to do those things to display self confidence, but it stuck out that she didn't do so.

When Amber split her shorts, why didn't she run back to her cabin to change? It didn't make sense at all that the whole camp's exercise time was cut short just so the male counselor could go console her. And no way did that flirting/near kiss ring true at all; at ANY camp that would be discouraged and grounds for the counselor to be fired, much less at a fat camp where the staff would be carefully chosen. The Shay character was an obvious mockery of Jillian Michaels, and once again a fat camp trainer would not behave that way especially when working with teenagers.

Ok and the fact that Dr Rand who was black was calling the chef "dad"? Sure she's probably biracial but you don't know that for sure and seeing a black woman call a white man "dad" looked weird.


----------



## DitzyBrunette (Jun 30, 2010)

I watched it and HATED it. What an awful show. I wanted to change the channel within the first few minutes. Nikki Blonsky is just an awful actress so maybe the show would be a bit better with a different actress in her part. But in her defense, all of the actresses were terrible. I'm already sick of Amber's whiny doe eyes look on her face through the whole episode. Maybe I'm too old for this show (which is why Glee is exhausting to watch) but in any case I highly doubt I'd watch again unless there was literally nothing else on.


----------



## LoveBHMS (Jun 30, 2010)

One thing that killed me was that there was zero focus on the fat boys. In all likelihood this is not their target audience, but to watch the show you'd think the boys' only purpose was to either shore up the belief that the thinnest girl got all the male attention or to serve as backdrops for the girls.

The intricacies of fat girls were clear--looking in the mirror, thinspiration pictures, sneaking food, Will being ashamed to eat around the director, clothes splitting, bulimia. There was not one single scene that took place in the boys' bunk or showed a counselor taking their hidden stashes of food or the interactions between them. All the camp drama was centered around the girls and their insecurities, body image issues, and relationship with food.

Watching the show you'd be forgiven for thinking that boys are totally lacking in any social or personal anxiety about their weight.


----------



## Saoirse (Jun 30, 2010)

Well... to play devil's advocate (and I didnt even really like it anyway) it was just ONE episode.

But I did think that one weird fat boy was adorable. He had himself covered in a towel and he was just *there* in a bunch of scenes... being a creeper. Adorable!


----------



## Ned Sonntag (Jun 30, 2010)

LoveBHMS said:


> Not nit picking at all, i had the exact same reaction about why they'd throw the girl out for barfing but not throw Will out for selling food. Also the black girl (i forgot her name) said they'd all known last year when she was throwing up, yet nobody had turned her in last year but felt compelled to do it this year?
> 
> Also the Will character didn't make any sense. On one had she said she didn't want to lose weight and felt good about herself, yet during the weigh in at the beginning she was covering herself up with clothing and resisted being seen in a swimsuit. She was also visibly the only girl who didn't style her hair or wear makeup. i'm not saying you have to do those things to display self confidence, but it stuck out that she didn't do so.
> 
> ...


 I got the drift that the camp's been doing this for a LOT of summers and the Gina Torres character had been a little fattiecamper 20 years earlier. I'm sure we'll find out.


----------



## curveyme (Jun 30, 2010)

Everyone's comments here have been interesting.
I doubt I will watch this show. Generally, the media gets everything wrong anyhow. I doubt they will protray our community positively/accurately.


----------



## Szombathy (Jun 30, 2010)

DitzyBrunette said:


> I watched it and HATED it. What an awful show. I wanted to change the channel within the first few minutes. Nikki Blonsky is just an awful actress so maybe the show would be a bit better with a different actress in her part. But in her defense, all of the actresses were terrible. I'm already sick of Amber's whiny doe eyes look on her face through the whole episode. Maybe I'm too old for this show (which is why Glee is exhausting to watch) but in any case I highly doubt I'd watch again unless there was literally nothing else on.




I basically agree. From my point of view there is nothing too terrible about the show from a SA point of view as of yet. But it is formulaically an ABC family type of show, which means the humor is kind of catty and some of the characters (like the fitness instructor) are stereotypically simple. Then again, I'm obviously not the demographic they're looking for in an audience.


----------



## Ned Sonntag (Jun 30, 2010)

curveyme said:


> Everyone's comments here have been interesting.
> I doubt I will watch this show. Generally, the media gets everything wrong anyhow. I doubt they will protray our community positively/accurately.


 DIMz is part of the New Media... and has been for 13 years. It still has that new-car smell!:bow:


----------



## olwen (Jun 30, 2010)

LoveBHMS said:


> Not nit picking at all, i had the exact same reaction about why they'd throw the girl out for barfing but not throw Will out for selling food. Also the black girl (i forgot her name) said they'd all known last year when she was throwing up, yet nobody had turned her in last year but felt compelled to do it this year?
> 
> Also the Will character didn't make any sense. On one had she said she didn't want to lose weight and felt good about herself, yet during the weigh in at the beginning she was covering herself up with clothing and resisted being seen in a swimsuit. She was also visibly the only girl who didn't style her hair or wear makeup. i'm not saying you have to do those things to display self confidence, but it stuck out that she didn't do so.
> 
> ...



First off, Gina Torres is actually half cuban half puerto rican, and light skinned enough to be believed as a biracial character, plus at this point in the show, we don't know yet if her father is a step-father or a biological father. They set up this sub-plot so it will be revealed later in the show.

Second, Will's character made perfect sense to me. She's the angsty, rebellious teen, so she will dress differently and wear her hair differently just to be rebelious, things she would do if she were thin. I can totally identify with her because I was like that when I was teen when my fat was concerned. Some, hell most of the fights I had with my mother over food were half about why she couldn't just accept my body the way it was and half about me doing something as simple as walking into the kitchen (didn't matter what it was for) just to get a rise out of her. In general that her character reminds me a lot of me is a breath of fresh air for me. 

As for letting Will stay when the other girl was bullimic, well the blonde is the one who told on her, which was revealed later in the show, not the campers from the year before. I suspect that Gina Torres' character let will stay because she secretly admires her and wants to know more about why she doesn't hate herself as much as the other campers do or if her body admiration is a cover for something else. Also, the bullimic camper would probably get more help away from such an environment where food is the sole focus, so sending her home made sense to me. Whether or not the writers will explain that thru Gina Torres' character remains to be seen. Again, this is a subplot the writers have set up so I'm eager to see where they go with it. 

I'm also wondering if the camp councellor who is hot for the blonde is secretly an FA or what. Will he fall for her and will they get caught? Does he have a gf back home and will the blonde find out and get her heart broken? Will knowing that he's hot for her and none of the other campers teach her to embrace her sexuality in a way she never has before? Yet another subplot I'm eager to see play out on this show.

I'm all for this show. I don't know that it will turn into a happy=thin paradigm in the end, but I do know that the writers need Will to remain rebellious because it is creating much needed conflict, so I don't expect that to disappear any time soon. I am also eager to see how the writers define each character within the microcosm of the camp. 

If anybody missed the first episode and would like to see it, it's on the abc family website.


----------



## olwen (Jun 30, 2010)

LoveBHMS said:


> One thing that killed me was that there was zero focus on the fat boys. In all likelihood this is not their target audience, but to watch the show you'd think the boys' only purpose was to either shore up the belief that the thinnest girl got all the male attention or to serve as backdrops for the girls.
> 
> The intricacies of fat girls were clear--looking in the mirror, thinspiration pictures, sneaking food, *Will being ashamed to eat around the director, *clothes splitting, bulimia. There was not one single scene that took place in the boys' bunk or showed a counselor taking their hidden stashes of food or the interactions between them. All the camp drama was centered around the girls and their insecurities, body image issues, and relationship with food.
> 
> Watching the show you'd be forgiven for thinking that boys are totally lacking in any social or personal anxiety about their weight.



That wasn't my take at all. Will isn't ashamed to eat in front of the counselor, it's just that she doesn't want to give the counselor the satisfaction of her disapproval. It's her way of saying "fuck you" to the counselor. Will doesn't want to be there so she is going to want to do whatever rebellious thing she can. I wouldn't have eaten it either for the same reason.

Again, it's only the first episode. They just might get around to exploring the boys issues later on. For now, Will is the main character, she's a girl and she sleeps in the girls bunk so the dynamics of the girl's bunk will be front and center. If the show lasts and ABC orders more episodes they will have a chance to explore all the characters in depth.


----------



## LoveBHMS (Jun 30, 2010)

olwen said:


> That wasn't my take at all. Will isn't ashamed to eat in front of the counselor, it's just that she doesn't want to give the counselor the satisfaction of her disapproval. It's her way of saying "fuck you" to the counselor. Will doesn't want to be there so she is going to want to do whatever rebellious thing she can. I wouldn't have eaten it either for the same reason.
> 
> Again, it's only the first episode. They just might get around to exploring the boys issues later on. For now, Will is the main character, she's a girl and she sleeps in the girls bunk so the dynamics of the girl's bunk will be front and center. If the show lasts and ABC orders more episodes they will have a chance to explore all the characters in depth.



Yeah but at the end she does want to be there and basically begs to be allowed to stay. The counselor at the end owns up that she herself was a camper (when she talks about having carved something in the wood outside the bunkhouse) so she clearly gets what the girls are going through. I do think Will was ashamed, since her whole demeanor was saying "fuck you" to the camp and its rules from selling food to eating Amber's dessert in front of the other girls. Given the chance to boldly eat fries and a milkshake, i think she'd have done it.


----------



## olwen (Jun 30, 2010)

LoveBHMS said:


> Yeah but at the end she does want to be there and basically begs to be allowed to stay. The counselor at the end owns up that she herself was a camper (when she talks about having carved something in the wood outside the bunkhouse) so she clearly gets what the girls are going through. I do think Will was ashamed, since her whole demeanor was saying "fuck you" to the camp and its rules from selling food to eating Amber's dessert in front of the other girls. Given the chance to boldly eat fries and a milkshake, i think she'd have done it.



I still maintain her angst isn't shame, but rather anger. Having to constantly defend myself to people who were supposed to care about me and accept me as I was made me angry, not shameful. When I was a teen, I accepted my body and didn't have a problem with it. I did however have a problem with people who made it their business to try to make me feel shamed.

I think Will doesn't want to be there and wants to stay out of a sense of duty to the other campers,and to try to influence them somehow, and also out of guilt over giving the bulimic so much junk food. Again, whether or not the show will prove to have some thin=happy message will remain to be seen, and for now they need her character to remain rebellious, and it's more likely she will become less angsty and angry as the show progresses rather than reveal a ton of shame.


----------



## Fat.n.sassy (Jun 30, 2010)

I was basically disappointed. I had such high hopes. Guess I was naive (sp?) Hopefully things will look up. ALSO...if they get lots of viewer mail, especially pro-fat, they may <small chance> change programming a bit.

My favorite quote of the whole show, though, was "I'm down with my fat, we're bff!"


----------



## DitzyBrunette (Jul 1, 2010)

Fat.n.sassy said:


> My favorite quote of the whole show, though, was "I'm down with my fat, we're bff!"



I *LOVED* that line, it was hilarious. That was like the only thing I liked.


----------



## Ash (Jul 1, 2010)

So I watched it. Didn't like it at all. The acting was so bad, and the writing wasn't any better.

This is how I saw it:

Will is the rebellious alt girl. I know this because she has purple hair and listens to the Pixies. She is too different for this camp that wants everyone to be the same. She pretends to like her body for the sake of her rebel image. She claims she's going to gain weight at the camp instead of losing it. She sells junk food and sabotages other campers. We're still supposed to like her, though.

Amber is the pretty one and the thinnest one. All of the guys want her, obviously. Diet diet diet. Impending camp counselor love affair. 

Will and Amber hate each other.

None of the other characters mattered much. 

So, it's a co-ed fat camp. Early on we learn of the romantic prospects Everyone's overweight, so the playing field is...more like there IS one. Ugh. Will gets busted for selling food. A girl gets sent home because she's bulimic. (Sidenote: If there was ever an opportunity for this show to tackle something important, this was it. Instead, though, they sent the girl away. So the eating disorder becomes the scary secret that no one talks about. Good plan ABC Family.) Will runs away from camp and gets caught, and then we find out (surprise surprise) that she actually wants to be there. 

I will say that there were a couple of good SA moments, but the overwhelming feeling I get is that the show's message is LOVE YOUR BODY  by making it smaller/healthier!.


----------



## Jigen (Jul 1, 2010)

Fat Brian said:


> The fact the show takes place at a fat camp bothers me, I won't be watching. They're saying right in the setting that fat is unacceptable and anything positive they might say will get drowned out by the "fat is bad" structure of the camp.



I agree with you, Brian. I'm curious to see how the two things will collide.


----------



## LoveBHMS (Jul 1, 2010)

Jigen said:


> I agree with you, Brian. I'm curious to see how the two things will collide.



There is a difference between saying fat in and of itself is "bad" and pointing out that the things that might have led to it are bad. Will is shown selling black market Cheetos and candy; those things are bad for you. Not exercising is bad for you, binge eating/compulsive eating is bad for you and indicative of a larger problem that is not being addresses as with any addiction. On a macro level, an unhealthy relationship with food that leads to eating in secret, self loathing, low self esteem, or consistent poor food choices where food is not used to fuel your body and give it the nutrition it needs are all "bad".


----------



## Wilson Barbers (Jul 1, 2010)

Longtime _Dim_ writer Bill (_Measure By Measure_) Sherman has a review of the first ep on the Blogcritics website.


----------



## EtobicokeFA (Jul 1, 2010)

olwen said:


> I still maintain her angst isn't shame, but rather anger. Having to constantly defend myself to people who were supposed to care about me and accept me as I was made me angry, not shameful. When I was a teen, I accepted my body and didn't have a problem with it. I did however have a problem with people who made it their business to try to make me feel shamed.
> 
> I think Will doesn't want to be there and wants to stay out of a sense of duty to the other campers,and to try to influence them somehow, and also out of guilt over giving the bulimic so much junk food. Again, whether or not the show will prove to have some thin=happy message will remain to be seen, and for now they need her character to remain rebellious, and it's more likely she will become less angsty and angry as the show progresses rather than reveal a ton of shame.



I think there also see an element of conflict and soul searching within the character herself. And, while she want to go back out of a sense of duty, I see that she senses an element of kinship as well. Does anyone see her on the fence with her acceptance? 

I do not know if we have seen enough to know if it going end up pro or anti fat acceptance.


----------



## LovelyLiz (Jul 1, 2010)

I am watching the episode online right now. It's sposored by...OREO!!!! I am not kidding. HA!

There's also an article in the current issue of _Entertainment Weekly_ about some of the fat programming coming out lately, including this show.


----------



## crayola box (Jul 1, 2010)

I watched the first episode and haven't really made up my mind yet about the premise, message, and execution of each. Like everyone has mentioned this is ABC Family, and while I fully admit to watching a number of their shows, they aren't exactly known for being smart or well acted, case in point, Secret Life of the American Teenager. 

I tried looking up the book this is based on to see where the show might go and it seems that, according to the amazon reviews at least, the characters in the book aren't all that well developed either. Basically it seems like the fat "thing" is the backdrop but the story lines end up dealing with the usual teenage cliches: fighting over boys, jealousy, self esteem, family issues etc. That being said, there is no indication in the book that Wil does a 180 and decides to lose weight. After all, if all the characters all of a sudden become thinner, what premise would there be for the show to continue next season, then again ABC Family does seem to have a thing for beating a dead horse in their other programming so why not here too. 

As for some of the less favorable stuff on the show like the "junk food dealing" and the bulimia and the thinnest girl getting the attention hmm we may not like it or how it was presented but its not exactly fiction. Alot of people who went to these camps say that it really does feel like a meat market with everyone hooking up, and that there is a black market for outside food, so while I may not like the portrayal, it seems hypocritical to ask a tv show to idealize the situation when the complaint about so many other shows is how unrealistic they are. 

Overall I think I am actually ok with how the show started, though its early to draw conclusions. I think its not such a bad thing if the show just ends up being a regular drama, one that just happens to be set at a weight loss camp. Let's face it, alot of people do want to lose weight, and a lot of teenagers are forced to attend these camps whether they want to or not, so if having a show set there takes away some of the stigma of attending and makes life easier for fat youth, then why not. I'm fine with the show portraying that fat kids are like anyone else their age, because even that is lacking on television. Yes I fully agree that it would be nice to have a show with fat characters and have their weight not be made a big deal of (I'm looking at you enjoyable, and at the same time annoyingly cliche, Drop Dead Diva) but all things considered a fluffy show that doesn't really do anything for size acceptance is a million times more positive than one that harms it.


----------



## NurseVicki (Jul 1, 2010)

because I dont have that channel ! I think the actress is at least getting a role and not a skinny girl in a fat suit is better on Hollywood's Part I don't know her but I think being seen more is good for her career. As for the topic of being in a fat camp, I kinda like that she is rebelling.I suppose some one put her there, as most don't go by themselves kinda like rehab for drug or alcohol don't you know! We are fat cause we are addicted to food right ? NOT Any way I have t watch what ever comes up free on the site since I dont get that channel! I wish the actress good luck with it!


----------



## lypeaches (Jul 1, 2010)

Uhm...I think they sort of explained away the situation of sending the bulimic home by saying that the camp wasn't able to deal with issues that complex? or some such thing like that? 

Anyway, will I continue to watch...I dunno, doubt it. On network television the prevailing myth is that if you are truly accepting of yourself, the weight will magically fall off. So, I'm gonna bet this is the way it goes for this show.


----------



## wtchmel (Jul 1, 2010)

Fat Brian said:


> The fact the show takes place at a fat camp bothers me, I won't be watching. They're saying right in the setting that fat is unacceptable and anything positive they might say will get drowned out by the "fat is bad" structure of the camp.



Ya, i agree, i won't be watching anything with fat camp, you know it's just going to be the same old bagging on how fucked up fat people are in some way because they're fat. I hate shit like this, i have yet to see a completely fat, size positive show that doesn't portray fat people in a negative light, or some audience member going off on it. I'll Pass.


----------



## Dmitra (Jul 1, 2010)

I watched HUGE feeling I _should_ rather than really wanting to and was left mostly underwhelmed yet with a few sparks of hope. Before I go on I just want to link a post from Huffpost by Shannon Cutts that seems to capture a bit of what is rambling around in my head about the show.

Also, reading over recent posts in this thread I had a couple of connexions, such as with Gina Torres' char having been at the fat camp as a kid and her father (whatever his biological relationship) and his saying, "No Seconds." That he said that same phrase to her many times when she was growing up and despite being thin now she was still seeking his approval, something she'll probably never get (at least at this point in the story) because he's fat and self-hating himself. Another one was that Amber, being the thinnest and most primped of the girls, may be targeted by the trainer assistant "hot guy" as the least objectionable. Even with background checks sick perverts still slip through and prey on the most vulnerable. And sick perverts can be handsome and charming, like Ted Bundy or Scott Peterson. I sincerely hope his character turns out to be a young budding FA with honorable motives but the rest of the show seemed weak enough to not go that route.

I love how TVland shows a girl like Will is wild because she has only a few random streaks of non-natural color in her hair. Having been a fairly crazy young person I felt that the striptease she did to show her bathing suit was far more accurate in showing that wild bravado and its true blue, inevitable WTF moment of _why did I think that was a good idea_. I had more than a few moments like that so it leads me to feel there's some truth wriggling around behind the scenes. I also felt that the camp's reaction to the bulimic girl was dead on: They are already in massive denial about fat being acceptable. Why would they want a reminder malingering around that Dieting encourages eating disorders? Our culture has at least evolved enough to see these sicknesses are killing people rather than being accepted because at least the victims get to die thin.

About the boys being in the background I feel they nailed some of that attitude but it's telling more about the people who create the show, i.e. the adults (as Cutts' article also mentioned). It's only been in the past twenty to thirty years that males have been getting the Look Good message from Society (and its devilish distillation Advertisers) on the frantic level that females have been getting for millennia. Boys today, I believe, are under much more pressure to look a certain way than, for example, my older brother (49) who was also fat for a good portion of his youth and adulthood. And even he had his times when he would go without eating for days and even now has become a fairly evangelistic exerciser and dieter.

Perhaps the show wants to reflect that females are the ones who truly have to worry about being fat because the thinnest girl of them still will sit on (accept) the lap of a boy who is much fatter than herself as well as being one of the bigger boys at the camp, and only the thinnest of the girls can sit with the boys and get their way on the choice of TV shows watched. I can't even begin to think my way through what was meant, or if there was anything intended to be meant, by the fat black girl being blown off by the fat black boy who invited Amber to sit on his lap.

It really makes me sad that the show's creators are using children to work through the puzzle of fat, camp, relationships, and our attitudes. Sure, the kids are actors yet I also feel this same sense of sadness when kids are used in shows about murders, domestic violence, and other situations they need to be protected from in real life. I realize the actors are older than the characters they play -- they are still just so young. I hope what they're being asked to portray doesn't hurt them on some subconscious level. And I hope the show doesn't end up as a total fiasco Commercial for dieting and self-hatred.


----------



## supersizebbw (Jul 1, 2010)

I had to struggle through that first episode, unfortunately the acting leaves alot to be desired and the storyline seems rather typical for what would happen at fatcamp. i don't think i could possibly put myself through another episode.


----------



## calauria (Jul 1, 2010)

Saoirse said:


> Well... to play devil's advocate (and I didnt even really like it anyway) it was just ONE episode.
> 
> But I did think that one weird fat boy was adorable. He had himself covered in a towel and he was just *there* in a bunch of scenes... being a creeper. Adorable!



You mean to the one with the kinda long hair, light colored?? If so, he was a cutie!!


----------



## xysoseriousx (Jul 2, 2010)

I am 100% against this show because Fat Camps try to brainwash the kids and tell them being fat is wrong.


----------



## Lovelyone (Jul 2, 2010)

I watched it. Didn't like it. It just reminded me of those cheesy after school movies that they used to show in the 80's. Antagonist-protagonist hate each other, learn to live with one another, become friends, share their trial and tribulations with one another, and live happily ever after. Anyone remember that Kristie McNichol movie...Little Darlings? This is the fat version of it.


----------



## LovelyLiz (Jul 2, 2010)

Okay, yeah, this will never be a critically acclaimed masterpiece of art with deep, insightful storytelling and award-worthy acting. It's an ABC Family show, so that's par for the course. I'm not surprised, or disappointed, it's how all of their shows are. They're not trying to make revolutionary, artful entertainment here.

But am I the only one that just enjoyed seeing a bunch of fat people on screen? I loved it! When Nikki Blonsky did her strip tease and shook her fat body all over the place in a swimsuit? Awesome! To see thighs that resemble mine, and a fat woman in all of her unairbrushed glory on the screen, to me, was pretty badass.

Yes, potentially the messages will become simplistic and anti-fat as the show progresses...but a bunch of fat actors and actresses are getting to work, and their fat selves are being shown on screen in all their glory. Do I wish it was totally size-positive? Of course. But I think this is still good in some ways, and it's another step along the road.


----------



## kioewen (Jul 2, 2010)

xysoseriousx said:


> I am 100% against this show because Fat Camps try to brainwash the kids and tell them being fat is wrong.



Bingo.....


----------



## xysoseriousx (Jul 2, 2010)

kioewen said:


> Bingo.....



I watched it for 5 minutes and thought it was a joke. I know half of those girls on the show love their body the way it is.


----------



## Saoirse (Jul 2, 2010)

mcbeth said:


> But am I the only one that just enjoyed seeing a bunch of fat people on screen? I loved it! When Nikki Blonsky did her strip tease and shook her fat body all over the place in a swimsuit? Awesome! To see thighs that resemble mine, and a fat woman in all of her unairbrushed glory on the screen, to me, was pretty badass.



loved that scene!

The show didnt grab me, but I'll probably watch a little more.

I saw Nikki Blonsky on The View and she was very much about loving her body and really believed in this show. She was too cute!


----------



## wrench13 (Jul 3, 2010)

Unwatchable mindless pap for the masses.


----------



## Ned Sonntag (Jul 3, 2010)

Wilson Barbers said:


> Longtime _Dim_ writer Bill (_Measure By Measure_) Sherman has a review of the first ep on the Blogcritics website.


 Bill's got the eagle-eye on this as always and reminds me how sweet and wistful the Becca character is... wonder if she's just a plot-device or we'll see something interesting happen with her...  Maybe they wanted a 'Gabourey Sidibe type'...


----------



## Shooting star (Jul 4, 2010)

mcbeth said:


> But am I the only one that just enjoyed seeing a bunch of fat people on screen? I loved it! When Nikki Blonsky did her strip tease and shook her fat body all over the place in a swimsuit? Awesome! To see thighs that resemble mine, and a fat woman in all of her unairbrushed glory on the screen, to me, was pretty badass.
> 
> Yes, potentially the messages will become simplistic and anti-fat as the show progresses...but a bunch of fat actors and actresses are getting to work, and their fat selves are being shown on screen in all their glory. Do I wish it was totally size-positive? Of course. But I think this is still good in some ways, and it's another step along the road.



Exactly the way I feel it. I'll keep watching even just for that.

Obviously it's the thinner girl the only one who stand a chance with the oh so hot and fit guy :doh: wish they'd be more bold and make that happen with a fat girl but it's not likely to happen I suppose...


----------



## Jon Blaze (Jul 4, 2010)

Round 2 is tomorrow. *Claps* BRING IT ON! lol


----------



## fatgirlflyin (Jul 4, 2010)

Jon Blaze said:


> Round 2 is tomorrow. *Claps* BRING IT ON! lol



I kind of enjoyed it, watched it with my daughter who's semi chubby. If it starts to get negative it will give us good topics for conversation if nothing else. 

For now I'm just going to enjoy seeing a bunch of people on tv that look like me, who's thighs have dimples and shake when they run, just like mine.


----------



## Jon Blaze (Jul 5, 2010)

"I'm so sore from kickboxing yesterday."
I so just did 8 rounds. Lol I empathize with her. lmao

On another note- FA or not: Nikki Blonsky if freagging HOTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT :wubu::wubu:


----------



## Paquito (Jul 5, 2010)

"Organized sports are responsible for 4 of the worst moments of my life."

AMEN.


----------



## lostjacket (Jul 5, 2010)

Despite being inundated with Nikki Blonsky advertisements (yum). Have had no desire to really watch it...just not into shows on ABC family. 

I also hated My So-Called Life. Must be something about "realistic" dialogue?

Then again? FNL is the best thing ever.


----------



## Jon Blaze (Jul 5, 2010)

SCREW BODY FASCISM!


Fo' Real y'all. lol


----------



## Jon Blaze (Jul 5, 2010)

(Slight spoilage)



Well another ok episode. I haven't lost interest. 
Still wondering about where they're going with Will though. For me it seems they have her sort of hot and cold. Like at times she seems like she's serious about defending herself, and other times I just don't know. 
I'll be waiting for another week. So far the show isn't that bad to me. 

My girlfriend is watching the first episode right now. ^_^ lol


----------



## Paquito (Jul 5, 2010)

I'll probably stay on longer because I love the characters. The plotline...still on the fence.

"WILL'S NOT GAY!!!!"
"...ok..."


----------



## bmann0413 (Jul 7, 2010)

Hmmm, I've only see the first episode. So I don't know what to think about it. I will say this though.

Nikki Blonsky's little striptease: SUPER EPIC WIN.


----------



## goofy girl (Jul 7, 2010)

I liked episode 2 a lot more than the first episode


----------



## exile in thighville (Jul 9, 2010)

the message is typical love-your-body-but-not-too-much tyra crap

it's _extreme makeover: fat camp edition_

i was hoping it would be more like _the wire_


----------



## Saoirse (Jul 9, 2010)

the female trainer makes me want to strangle myself. annoying as fuck.

eta- male trainer makes my panties wet. i may keep watching just so i can jill off to him.


----------



## Jon Blaze (Jul 9, 2010)

Saoirse said:


> the female trainer makes me want to strangle myself. annoying as fuck.
> 
> eta- male trainer makes my panties wet. i may keep watching just so i can jill off to him.



FAKE ASS JILLIAN MICHAELS! lol


----------



## Jon Blaze (Jul 12, 2010)

Round 3! GO TIME!!!


----------



## Saoirse (Jul 12, 2010)

Jon Blaze said:


> Round 3! GO TIME!!!



Oh poo. Too bad Criminal Minds reruns are on, otherwise Id be watching.


----------



## Paquito (Jul 12, 2010)

Becca is the greatest person EVAR.


----------



## Jon Blaze (Jul 12, 2010)

NO BECCA! You're suppose to say "THIS IS SPARTA!" And then you FALCON PUNCH!  lol


----------



## mossystate (Jul 12, 2010)

Saoirse said:


> Oh poo. Too bad Criminal Minds reruns are on, otherwise Id be watching.



I would love to tickle Hotch.


----------



## Saoirse (Jul 12, 2010)

mossystate said:


> I would love to tickle Hotch.



I would love for Reid to tickle me. with his peen.


----------



## Jon Blaze (Jul 12, 2010)

The twist was pretty cool this time. It's almost like they're making Will an anti-hero, and I like it. lol
Still interested in the show.


----------



## Paquito (Jul 12, 2010)

I'd just watch it for Becca and Alistair and be happy.


----------



## mossystate (Jul 12, 2010)

Saoirse said:


> I would love for Reid to tickle me. with his peen.



hehe

Great...you take the boy and I will take the man.  We will report back here after our missions have been completed.


----------



## Paquito (Jul 12, 2010)

While we're at it, can I have Garcia? I'd throw her on the computer table, but she'd probably rip my testicles off if I ruined her setup.


----------



## Saoirse (Jul 12, 2010)

mossystate said:


> hehe
> 
> Great...you take the boy and I will take the man.  We will report back here after our missions have been completed.



Do we share Morgan?


----------



## mossystate (Jul 12, 2010)

Saoirse said:


> Do we share Morgan?



He is pretty, but a little too not my type. You enjoy, honey bunny. 


Oh, and I will see if I can watch an episode of the show that everyone else seems to be talking about. lol


----------



## indy500tchr (Jul 13, 2010)

Yeah things I got out of episode 3:

- fat people smell
- fat people are angry
- Amber doesn't need to be at fat camp
- I still don't understand Will's character


----------



## goofy girl (Jul 13, 2010)

Well, in all fairness to the fat people smell part....that was specific to one person and it was because he didn't want to shower with the other campers, I'm assuming because his character is gay. I don't think they made it like, a general fat people stink plot or anything lol 

BTW- I love fat, stinky Alistair!! :happy:


----------



## Ned Sonntag (Jul 13, 2010)

goofy girl said:


> Well, in all fairness to the fat people smell part....that was specific to one person and it was because he didn't want to shower with the other campers, I'm assuming because his character is gay. I don't think they made it like, a general fat people stink plot or anything lol
> 
> BTW- I love fat, stinky Alistair!! :happy:


 It's freakin' bizarre that ABC Family features a fem fat teen as a lovable protagonist:bow: and then a couple of hours later THE 700 CLUB comes on featuring Pat Robertson. Mixed messages, much?:doh:


----------



## daplumber (Jul 13, 2010)

I'll admit the only reason I cue'ed "Huge" up on the DVR was for the chance to perv at Blonsky in a swimsuit along with some other attractive young chubbys.

Mission accomplished then? Well not exactly, random thoughts follow:

I have been pleasantly surprised at: Some deft writing. Some young actors who actually can act well in spite of what must have been a humiliating casting call. Blonsky not stealing the limelight. Realistic (for Disney/ABC anyway) teen-aged characters. A lack of "preaching" thus far.

It does have a little of the "after school special' feel to it, but surprisingly little (again, for Disney/ABC).

I can't make up my mind if the pacing is off, or refreshingly relaxed. Case in point: We *are* starting to see some more of the boy's cabin.

In today's litigious times Will's run away episode could be handled with discretion by a camp director the way it was, but bulimia as a medical condition couldn't.

I was inspired to look up Paley's book online and the reviews seem to indicate that the show's writing has improved greatly on the source material.

I've seen more than a few characters where I've gone: "I know/knew someone like that!" 

The fitness instructor is a little one dimensional so far, but then I know of people in real life who are just like that, so it's feels true to type to me, not bad writing. The fact that I want to slap the character probably indicates good realistic writing.

So far the show seems to be avoiding the twin traps of a Fat Acceptance agenda or a Diet-Medical-Industrial-Complex propaganda exercise. Writing Kudos again. I certainly wouldn't be watching it if it fell either way.

I don't like that the show succumbed to the TV "prettification" issue. My desire to perv and young pretty fat women aside, where's the kid dealing with a bad case of Acne? BO is a photogenic personal problem, TV is a visual medium.

AM I the only one who subconsciously expects Serenity to pop over the horizon and Malcolm Renolds to step out? Bad Whedon! Bad! For programming my brain like that!

I'm amazed that Disney/ABC have a writer that not only knows what LARPing is, but understands it, and was allowed to write it and some of its unique conflicts (the eternal authentic vs Fun debate for example) into the script.

Some pretty good one-liners that people here have already picked up on.

People's issue with the show expressed here I think reflect more on their personal demons and less on the show in my completely un-humble opinion. ;-)

Here's hoping they keep up the good work and the show settles into its "voice".

If nothing else this show is needed for the number of kids that will see "I' not the only one", and some of the conversations it will start.


----------



## Tooz (Jul 13, 2010)

Argh, they need to put the new episode up on the website.


----------



## goofy girl (Jul 13, 2010)

Ned Sonntag said:


> It's freakin' bizarre that ABC Family features a fem fat teen as a lovable protagonist:bow: and then a couple of hours later THE 700 CLUB comes on featuring Pat Robertson. Mixed messages, much?:doh:



They also use a lot of curse words, including "bitch" ..so there's really nothing family about them besides the name.


----------



## Jon Blaze (Jul 13, 2010)

Paquito said:


> I'd just watch it for Becca and Alistair and be happy.



She was totally rocking the Princess with the Crossbow thing. That was ill. lol


----------



## LovelyLiz (Jul 13, 2010)

Jon Blaze said:


> She was totally rocking the Princess with the Crossbow thing. That was ill. lol



Agreed. I liked when she let her inner badass out.


----------



## Tooz (Jul 13, 2010)

Jon Blaze said:


> She was totally rocking the Princess with the Crossbow thing. That was ill. lol



agreed, 110% bamf


----------



## Paquito (Jul 13, 2010)

I really wanted Becca to shoot Amber and Chloe in the face with her bitchin' crossbow.


----------



## goofy girl (Jul 14, 2010)

Just an observation, but I think it's kind of interesting that Amber is the least liked character by most people, with the only reason being she is the smallest character, and this sort of rings true in life doesn't it? The smaller BBW's with no where exactly to fit in, and sort of the out casts from the fat community and the "real world". I think that's really interesting. (And I'm not a small BBW so it's not like I'm taking it personally or anything...just observing) 

I think Amber is one of the more interesting characters. And she's never done any of the mean stuff like Will has, she's nice to everyone, and she seems to care about her friends/fellow campers/bunk mates.


----------



## Tooz (Jul 14, 2010)

goofy girl said:


> Just an observation, but I think it's kind of interesting that Amber is the least liked character by most people, with the only reason being she is the smallest character, and this sort of rings true in life doesn't it? The smaller BBW's with no where exactly to fit in, and sort of the out casts from the fat community and the "real world". I think that's really interesting. (And I'm not a small BBW so it's not like I'm taking it personally or anything...just observing)
> 
> I think Amber is one of the more interesting characters. And she's never done any of the mean stuff like Will has, she's nice to everyone, and she seems to care about her friends/fellow campers/bunk mates.



I don't like her because she's a bitch. She has ego issues, they're just not as obvious as Will's.


----------



## lypeaches (Jul 14, 2010)

goofy girl said:


> Just an observation, but I think it's kind of interesting that Amber is the least liked character by most people, with the only reason being she is the smallest character, and this sort of rings true in life doesn't it? The smaller BBW's with no where exactly to fit in, and sort of the out casts from the fat community and the "real world". I think that's really interesting. (And I'm not a small BBW so it's not like I'm taking it personally or anything...just observing)
> 
> I think Amber is one of the more interesting characters. And she's never done any of the mean stuff like Will has, she's nice to everyone, and she seems to care about her friends/fellow campers/bunk mates.



I agree. I think her storyline is very interesting. I think in the first episode she said something along the lines of "dieting is the only thing I've ever been good at"...which I imagine might strike a chord with a number of teenagers in particular. 

Overall, the show is not perfect, but it is better than I expected.


----------



## Paquito (Jul 14, 2010)

Actually, I don't like her because she's been a major bitch so far.


----------



## lypeaches (Jul 14, 2010)

I'm asking this seriously because honestly I don't see it. I don't exactly love her, but I don't see her as a bitch...she just seems kind of lost to me. What is it that you see as being a bitch?


----------



## Crystal (Jul 14, 2010)

I really want to watch this show, but currently have no cable this summer at my internship house. I wonder if it's on Hulu...


----------



## ashmamma84 (Jul 14, 2010)

lypeaches said:


> I'm asking this seriously because honestly I don't see it. I don't exactly love her, but I don't see her as a bitch...she just seems kind of lost to me. What is it that you see as being a bitch?



She seems lost to me as well. I don't think she's been a bitch, but when the guy from the tennis camp asked her if she knew the fellow from the fat camp she tried to act brand new, as if she didn't know what the tennis guy was talking about. That's not bitch as much as it is two faced. She was okay with the tennis camp crew thinking she was "one of them", but she had her cover blown and there she was left in the middle looking like a fool. I can see why other campers wouldn't take to her well, based on that situation alone. Her size had nothing to do with it for me. You can tell she's just really uncomfortable with who she is, but I don't think that's unlike other teens (probably even more so when you feel you're markedly different for others).




Crystal said:


> I really want to watch this show, but currently have no cable this summer at my internship house. I wonder if it's on Hulu...



All episodes are on Hulu. It's where I've viewed them.


----------



## Jon Blaze (Jul 14, 2010)

goofy girl said:


> Just an observation, but I think it's kind of interesting that Amber is the least liked character by most people, with the only reason being she is the smallest character, and this sort of rings true in life doesn't it? The smaller BBW's with no where exactly to fit in, and sort of the out casts from the fat community and the "real world". I think that's really interesting. (And I'm not a small BBW so it's not like I'm taking it personally or anything...just observing)
> 
> I think Amber is one of the more interesting characters. And she's never done any of the mean stuff like Will has, she's nice to everyone, and she seems to care about her friends/fellow campers/bunk mates.



I had no problem with her character until she decided to go with the thinner kids and act like she didn't know about her fat camp peers. 

Before that? I was ok with her. She kinda irked me a few instances, but Will did similar things when I felt they nearly made her a bully.


----------



## goofy girl (Jul 14, 2010)

I don't think she's any bitchier than any of the other characters. The only one that hasn't been a bitch at all is Becca, but she's only had about six lines so far lol 

And honestly, with the whole tennis camp people I don't know anyone IRL that as a kid that age wouldn't have done the same thing and just stood there and not said anything. 

Oh, and can I just say that Poppy is like, beyond annoying.


----------



## Paquito (Jul 14, 2010)

I consider her more of a bitch because of the constant smirking and laughing that she does with Chloe. I kinda didn't mind when they did it to Will, because they don't exactly get along, but when they messed with Becca last episode, it really cemented her bitch status for me. Pointedly laughing at her while they were taking that quiz, laughing at her hiding in the bathroom, and her outfit, was really uncalled for.


----------



## fatgirlflyin (Jul 14, 2010)

goofy girl said:


> I don't think she's any bitchier than any of the other characters. The only one that hasn't been a bitch at all is Becca, but she's only had about six lines so far lol
> 
> And honestly, with the whole tennis camp people I don't know anyone IRL that as a kid that age wouldn't have done the same thing and just stood there and not said anything.
> 
> Oh, and can I just say that Poppy is like, beyond annoying.



I think the Becca character also plays a character in a Disney channel show that my daughter likes to watch called Good Luck Charlie. I enjoy her character there because she's a very bubbly, upbeat teenager.


----------



## Saoirse (Jul 15, 2010)

is it just me or does camp director lady have huge ears?


----------



## Saoirse (Jul 15, 2010)

also-

omnomnomnomn


----------



## Saoirse (Jul 15, 2010)

subplot- George applies for the job at the camp so he can oggle fat chicks while they exercise. HE'S AN FA.

dundundunnnnn


----------



## LovelyLiz (Jul 15, 2010)

Saoirse said:


> subplot- George applies for the job at the camp so he can oggle fat chicks while they exercise. HE'S AN FA.
> 
> dundundunnnnn



That would be awesome.

The chubby guys on that show are smoking hot too. Like the curly haired guy who wears the star of David, and even then guy who doesn't like publicly showering - they're adorable. I'd hit it. (I am also horrible with character names, as you can see.)


----------



## Jon Blaze (Jul 19, 2010)

Here it comes!


----------



## Tooz (Jul 19, 2010)

Saoirse said:


> is it just me or does camp director lady have huge ears?



She goes up my ass like a wasps nest i don't like her


----------



## Ned Sonntag (Jul 20, 2010)

Tooz said:


> She goes up my ass like a wasps nest i don't like her


 Gina was great:bow: on the last season of ANGEL:blush: as a demonic hypno-goddess who enforced world peace in exchange for eating:eat2: a few people every day.:wubu:


----------



## The Orange Mage (Jul 20, 2010)

Saoirse said:


> subplot- George applies for the job at the camp so he can oggle fat chicks while they exercise. HE'S AN FA.
> 
> dundundunnnnn



oh god.

please please please don't have this go wrong


----------



## FA Punk (Jul 20, 2010)

Saoirse said:


> subplot- George applies for the job at the camp so he can oggle fat chicks while they exercise. HE'S AN FA.
> 
> dundundunnnnn



Gawd I hope that isn't true, cause it would so ruin my screen play I'm working on.


----------



## LovelyLiz (Jul 20, 2010)

FA Punk said:


> Gawd I hope that isn't true, cause it would so ruin my screen play I'm working on.



Don't fret, grasshopper, there are enough fat women to go around for all the personal trainer FAs out there.


----------



## Paquito (Jul 20, 2010)

Becca...oh how my love grows for you. Baby Got Back uber-hyper-win.


----------



## Tooz (Jul 20, 2010)

ok nm will is a little bitch. don't like her.


becca is amazeballs


----------



## Paquito (Jul 20, 2010)

Why Will and Ian haven't sucked face for the entire episode yet is beyond me.

Also, I want Gina to eat muffins off of the property guy. I don't care where the muffins are, but it needs to happen.

And finally, Chloe needs to be destroyed.


----------



## goofy girl (Jul 20, 2010)

Every episode gets better and better. I'm excited to see where this goes. 

I loved Ian's song. 

I LOVED the new character they introduced, Wayne, and hope he sticks around. Dr Rand needs someone around to help her lighten up and he was SO sweet 

Becca broke my heart when she read the journal, but I still love that she fought like hell to get it back.


----------



## Tooz (Jul 20, 2010)

goofy girl said:


> I LOVED the new character they introduced, Wayne, and hope he sticks around. Dr Rand needs someone around to help her lighten up and he was SO sweet



I hope they doink next ep


----------



## Saoirse (Jul 21, 2010)

Becca, George, Poppy and Alistair are the only characters I can stomach.

Everyone else needs to be killed off.


----------



## thirtiesgirl (Jul 21, 2010)

Will's character on Huge is modeled after fat activist blogger Marianne Kirby at The Rotund, who occasionally has blue streaks in her hair. You can see Marianne Kirby in action here, on ABC tv's "Face Off," discussing the question "Is it Ok to be fat?" (Marianne's the fat one...heh.)

Lesley Kinzel over at her Fatshionista! blog has been recapping episodes of Huge, here. I love reading her recaps and takes on the show. I think it's some really worthwhile reading.


----------



## Saoirse (Jul 21, 2010)

Just finished watching the newest ep:


I LOVE POPPY. Why? Motherlickin UKULELE.

Becca was awesome when she danced. Im loving her more and more.

Not enough George in this one.

Wtf was the whole deal with the camera? It didnt even make any sense.

eta- Will's dramatic 24/7 bullshit needs to stop.


----------



## Tooz (Jul 21, 2010)

Saoirse said:


> Will's dramatic 24/7 bullshit needs to stop.



OMG U GAIZ MY JOURNAL.

U RED IT DINT U HOW DARE U WE AREN'T FRENS

"but it was awesome and i didn't even know it wa syours and i only saw the first page, calm down"

AHHHHHHHHHHHHHhhHHHHhhhrzskdfnoerziot-q340*

Yeah, I wanna slap her.


----------



## paintsplotch (Jul 21, 2010)

well geeze... ive never seen the show so ill just live vicariously through you all.... 

in the meantime i am watching a commercial for the Shake Weight..... in essence it shows you can get great arms by doin a handjob... lmao.... or thats what i got out of it......

gee... i wonder where MY mind is at....


----------



## thirtiesgirl (Jul 21, 2010)

Saoirse said:


> eta- Will's dramatic 24/7 bullshit needs to stop.



She's a teen. That's what teens do. It's 24/7 drama, like, all the time.


----------



## Laura2008 (Jul 22, 2010)

Saoirse said:


> Just finished watching the newest ep:
> 
> Wtf was the whole deal with the camera? It didnt even make any sense.



Yeah I was wondering the same thing? Why did Amber say that was hers?


----------



## LovelyLiz (Jul 22, 2010)

Laura2008 said:


> Yeah I was wondering the same thing? Why did Amber say that was hers?



I think it's going to be something either about her being poor and not able to afford things (she made some comment about not being able to buy the nice things her friend does); or maybe about a phobia of having her picture taken? 

The suspense!!!!


----------



## Laura2008 (Jul 22, 2010)

mcbeth said:


> I think it's going to be something either about her being poor and not able to afford things (she made some comment about not being able to buy the nice things her friend does); or maybe about a phobia of having her picture taken?
> 
> The suspense!!!!



You're right, she did say something about not having nice things. Thanks for clearing that up. It just seemed odd the way she acted about the whole thing.

I'm really starting to like the show. The writing seems to improve each week. I like that we are getting a better glimpse into the characters personalities.


----------



## indy500tchr (Jul 25, 2010)

I just want to hug Becca and be her bestie

Alistair just makes me smile

I wanna smack the bitch outa Chloe and tell her to take a flying leap

Amber is turning into a clone of Chloe which makes me detest her even more

Will is like fingernails scraping across a chalkboard

AND the Doc is all sorts of neurotic that she is driving me crazy. Let's hope that Wayne the property guy calms her the 'eff down. It's also hard for me to see her other than Zoe from Firefly.


----------



## Jes (Jul 26, 2010)

i thought you all couldn't stand this show and it was bad for fat people and terrible and blah blah blah. No?


----------



## Jon Blaze (Jul 26, 2010)

Jes said:


> i thought you all couldn't stand this show and it was bad for fat people and terrible and blah blah blah. No?



I never said that. lol


----------



## LovelyLiz (Jul 26, 2010)

I never did either. Stop putting words in our mouths, feeder.


----------



## indy500tchr (Jul 26, 2010)

Jes said:


> i thought you all couldn't stand this show and it was bad for fat people and terrible and blah blah blah. No?



Jess it's like a bad car accident...you just can't drive by you have to stop and look.


----------



## Paquito (Jul 26, 2010)

Jes said:


> i thought you all couldn't stand this show and it was bad for fat people and terrible and blah blah blah. No?



I watch for certain characters, not for the plot.


----------



## Jon Blaze (Jul 26, 2010)

I was making dinner while it was playing, but from what I saw this episode was aight y'all. lol


----------



## Rowan (Jul 27, 2010)

I was surprised today to find out that the girl who plays Amber is the real life daughter of David Hassellhoff (sp?). I never put that together...go figure


----------



## The Orange Mage (Jul 27, 2010)

Wait is she the one behind the camera for the infamous drunken Hoff eating a burger off the floor video?

That is a bizarre coincidence.


----------



## goofy girl (Jul 27, 2010)

Rowan said:


> I was surprised today to find out that the girl who plays Amber is the real life daughter of David Hassellhoff (sp?). I never put that together...go figure



I just kind of assumed it because the name is pretty unique. Although, you never know so the confirmation is good to have lol


----------



## Tooz (Jul 27, 2010)

errone just needs to fuck


----------



## exile in thighville (Jul 27, 2010)

The Orange Mage said:


> Wait is she the one behind the camera for the infamous drunken Hoff eating a burger off the floor video?
> 
> That is a bizarre coincidence.



god i hope so


----------



## Jes (Jul 28, 2010)

Paquito said:


> I watch for certain characters, not for the plot.



uh-hmn. I like how you're backing away! Backpeddlar! Reneger! uh...re... Refudiator!

I am just going to make the point that most early posters judged the not-yet-on-the-air book by its cover and now people are watching it, enjoying most of it, and debating it.

nyah nyah nyah nyah nyah nyah!

(and I TOTALLY am a feeder. Of the worst kind. I feed my baby everyday while saying: you'd look cuter if you had fat here (touch hip bones), here (touch backbone) and here (touch belly)).


----------



## Ned Sonntag (Jul 28, 2010)

thirtiesgirl said:


> Will's character on Huge is modeled after fat activist blogger Marianne Kirby at The Rotund, who occasionally has blue streaks in her hair. You can see Marianne Kirby in action here, on ABC tv's "Face Off," discussing the question "Is it Ok to be fat?" (Marianne's the fat one...heh.)
> 
> Lesley Kinzel over at her Fatshionista! blog has been recapping episodes of Huge, here. I love reading her recaps and takes on the show. I think it's some really worthwhile reading.


The teenage mad-scientist grrl in WAREHOUSE 13 had a whole blue hair section last nite... It may've started with the Illyria/Fred character in ANGEL some years back where also as I say Gina'Doctor'Torres played a Cannibal Goddess...


----------



## Ned Sonntag (Jul 28, 2010)

exile in thighville said:


> god i hope so


 I love the variety of BBW 'types' in HUGE but Haylee is rather breathtaking:smitten: in her Hoffian perfection... she is after all a Hoffspring.


----------



## Jon Blaze (Aug 2, 2010)

LOL "Hoffspring"


----------



## exile in thighville (Aug 2, 2010)

never need to hear the phrase hoffian perfection ever again


----------



## Redhotphatgirl (Aug 2, 2010)

personally i like it loads. I also like glee they need more fat ppl in it.

im sick of remakes and reality shows...my life has enough of its own reality...give me fantasy.


----------



## Paquito (Aug 2, 2010)

I love Athena.


----------



## Paquito (Aug 2, 2010)

Ok the whole wolf vision thing was fucking ridiculous. :doh:


----------



## Jon Blaze (Aug 2, 2010)

KISSEY FACEEEEE!


----------



## olwen (Aug 2, 2010)

Paquito said:


> Ok the whole wolf vision thing was fucking ridiculous. :doh:



Totally. The last 15 minutes were just plain schmaltzy. I did however like that Trent and Alaistair bonded tho. I want more Alaistair. He's adorable.


----------



## Paquito (Aug 2, 2010)

olwen said:


> Totally. The last 15 minutes were just plain schmaltzy. I did however like that Trent and Alaistair bonded tho. I want more Alaistair. He's adorable.



And then Will fucking dumpster diving for doughnuts. Like really ABC Family? Seriously? And then the bullshit "I'm envoking the spirits of all Native American tribes EVAR" music.

I liked Becca giving Chloe bitchface though. Liked it a lot.


----------



## Saoirse (Aug 2, 2010)

Someday Im gonna get seriously humped by George


----------



## Ned Sonntag (Aug 3, 2010)

olwen said:


> Totally. The last 15 minutes were just plain schmaltzy. I did however like that Trent and Alaistair bonded tho. I want more Alaistair. He's adorable.


 I wonder if he's REALLY Chloe's twin or if he just said that to Trent to Melt The Ice.


----------



## Ned Sonntag (Aug 3, 2010)

Jon Blaze said:


> LOL "Hoffspring"


 I thought it was a given that Will was Jewish but evidently not. Interesting where Ian asks for a minute to ask G*d to rescue his lost GFs, grasping his Davidic amulet. Then Will sees the milk-carton message! Native American/Kabbalah speculation... Nobody's mentioned that in having Will and Ian be Pixies-fans~ that 'Black Francis' is a BHM...:bow:


----------



## olwen (Aug 3, 2010)

Ned Sonntag said:


> I wonder if he's REALLY Chloe's twin or if he just said that to Trent to Melt The Ice.



They established in some earlier episode that they were siblings, and they look to be about the same age so I thought they were either one or two years apart or fraternal twins. They keep showing him with these wistful looks whenever Chloe's around, so I don't think he said it just to say it. They really are twins.


----------



## Ninja Glutton (Aug 4, 2010)

I saw the poster for it in the mall the other day and it was looking pretty damn sexy :eat2:


----------



## Paquito (Aug 4, 2010)

Ninja Glutton said:


> I saw the poster for it in the mall the other day and it was looking pretty damn sexy :eat2:



Go to the first episode - Nikki Blonsky doing a striptease down to her bathing suit.

You're welcome.


----------



## Tooz (Aug 4, 2010)

poppy and george or whatever need to doink

allistair is myfav still.

mizz hoff is still the worst imo

found the native american stuff somewhat offensive


----------



## goofy girl (Aug 4, 2010)

This week's episode kinda sucked. The best story line was Wayne and Dr Rand. I love Wayne. 

It really, really, really bothers that George and Amber kissed. I know it's tv but it still bothered me..it was totally inappropriate of him. 

I'm still wondering if they're planning on a season 2 because I don't see how they'd do that if it's a summer camp..but I guess we'll cross that bridge when we get to it.

Oh and I also think George and Poppy would be an adorable couple.


----------



## Fat Molly (Aug 4, 2010)

kioewen said:


> Posted on the IMDb message board -- an even-more-cretinous response to some cretin who complained that this show would "glorify overweight people":
> 
> 
> 
> I believe that dismal promise. It's going to be Biggest Loser as a drama. Grotesque. I don't see how anyone can be so naive as to think that this show will be anything but hostile to full-figured youth. Consider the source.



Watched the first bit of it. Two episodes. Definitely hostile, IMHO. The main character...the spunky one...she is really immature. She doesn't know when enough is enough already, and that it'd be much easier for her to get by with her little scheme if she kept her head low.

But at the same time, I was very unhappy that when she ran away from the camp and encountered the head honcho by accident, that she didn't just make a dash for it. 

I might have still watched it if the guys had been older...eye candy of course :smitten:...but frankly I was unimpressed. It's all very, very teenager-y.


----------



## goofy girl (Aug 5, 2010)

Fat Molly said:


> Watched the first bit of it. Two episodes. Definitely hostile, IMHO. The main character...the spunky one...she is really immature. She doesn't know when enough is enough already, and that it'd be much easier for her to get by with her little scheme if she kept her head low.
> 
> But at the same time, I was very unhappy that when she ran away from the camp and encountered the head honcho by accident, that she didn't just make a dash for it.
> 
> I might have still watched it if the guys had been older...eye candy of course :smitten:...but frankly I was unimpressed. It's all very, very teenager-y.



Well, to be fair it is a show for teens. Or probably more like tweens, really.


----------



## HayleeRose (Aug 6, 2010)

I love this show. We need more shows about fatties. I did however, hate the donut dumpster scene, it made me soo angry, that just took a few steps back for me.

IAN is soooo adorable, and he just needs to get with will, or me, which ever is fine.

and IMO i think trents going to come out as gay at some point.


----------



## goofy girl (Aug 6, 2010)

HayleeRose said:


> I love this show. We need more shows about fatties. I did however, hate the donut dumpster scene, it made me soo angry, that just took a few steps back for me.
> 
> IAN is soooo adorable, and he just needs to get with will, or me, which ever is fine.
> 
> and IMO i think trents going to come out as gay at some point.



Oh see, I liked the donut dumpster scene. I'll be the first to admit I've taken food from the trash (as long as it's wrapped/boxed/not touching anything gross) and I thought it was kind of..."real". They haven't had sweets or anything for as long as they've been at camp, and they were wandering around for what looked like for hours with no food..I'd sure as heck dumpster dive for clean donuts. 

They showed that on Seinfeld once, too. George took an eclair or something out of the trash and his defense was it was floating above the rim lol But I remember I was watching with my Mom and she started crying and said she didn't know anyone else ever did that. 

I don't know....anyway...I didn't mind that part lol 

But I agree about Ian!! :happy:


----------



## HayleeRose (Aug 8, 2010)

goofy girl said:


> Oh see, I liked the donut dumpster scene. I'll be the first to admit I've taken food from the trash (as long as it's wrapped/boxed/not touching anything gross) and I thought it was kind of..."real". They haven't had sweets or anything for as long as they've been at camp, and they were wandering around for what looked like for hours with no food..I'd sure as heck dumpster dive for clean donuts.
> 
> They showed that on Seinfeld once, too. George took an eclair or something out of the trash and his defense was it was floating above the rim lol But I remember I was watching with my Mom and she started crying and said she didn't know anyone else ever did that.
> 
> ...



lol yea im not saying its not realistic, im sure quite a few skinny people would have done that too being with out it, i just think they over dramatized it, kinda played it up a bit, but yea i see ur point.


----------



## QueenB (Aug 8, 2010)

HayleeRose said:


> I love this show. We need more shows about fatties. I did however, hate the donut dumpster scene, it made me soo angry, that just took a few steps back for me.
> 
> IAN is soooo adorable, and he just needs to get with will, or me, which ever is fine.
> *
> and IMO i think trents going to come out as gay at some point*.



yeah, i kind of felt that too.


----------



## Paquito (Aug 8, 2010)

HayleeRose said:


> I love this show. We need more shows about fatties. I did however, hate the donut dumpster scene, it made me soo angry, that just took a few steps back for me.
> 
> IAN is soooo adorable, and he just needs to get with will, or me, which ever is fine.
> 
> *and IMO i think trents going to come out as gay at some point.*



See I don't really get that vibe from him. I think he's just going through a major identity crisis. He comes across as the somewhat homophobic, manly jock guy, but I think he's trying to unleash his true self. I think he hangs onto Ian sometimes because he wants to be more like him, but I think he's just so confused about what he really wants in life.

It's the same way with Becca for me. Some people say they get a lesbian vibe from her with the way she seems to idolize and follow Will, but I think that Will is just the Ian to her Trent.

Anyway, I like where the character development is going.


----------



## Ned Sonntag (Aug 8, 2010)

Paquito said:


> See I don't really get that vibe from him. I think he's just going through a major identity crisis. He comes across as the somewhat homophobic, manly jock guy, but I think he's trying to unleash his true self. I think he hangs onto Ian sometimes because he wants to be more like him, but I think he's just so confused about what he really wants in life.
> 
> It's the same way with Becca for me. Some people say they get a lesbian vibe from her with the way she seems to idolize and follow Will, but I think that Will is just the Ian to her Trent.
> 
> Anyway, I like where the character development is going.



Hmmm! Consider that the network is part of the Disney megacorp, and that as I said, Pat Robertson's The 700 Club comes on an hour after HUGE... if they get specific about gay stuff that'll be QUITE significant. I'd love to get a response from Pat Robertson -his 'thoughts':doh: on HUGE... I don't think it's even "hate the sin, love the sinner" with him~ he's all about KILL the sinner.


----------



## Paquito (Aug 8, 2010)

They have a show about 4543098523 teenagers getting pregnant in like their freshman year. One girl was all "OMG my dad's plane crashed while we were having oral sex (and yes, they say the phrase oral sex every.single.time.). I KILLED MY FATHER BY HAVING ORAL SEX."

I think they can handle homosexuality.


----------



## QueenB (Aug 8, 2010)

Paquito said:


> See I don't really get that vibe from him. I think he's just going through a major identity crisis. He comes across as the somewhat homophobic, manly jock guy, but I think he's trying to unleash his true self. I think he hangs onto Ian sometimes because he wants to be more like him, but I think he's just so confused about what he really wants in life.
> 
> It's the same way with Becca for me. Some people say they get a lesbian vibe from her with the way she seems to idolize and follow Will, but I think that Will is just the Ian to her Trent.
> 
> Anyway, I like where the character development is going.



no, you're right. i was just hoping. :blush:


----------



## Paquito (Aug 8, 2010)

QueenB said:


> no, you're right. i was just hoping. :blush:



I mean I want Alistair to get some of that good-good too.


----------



## HayleeRose (Aug 9, 2010)

Yea im just hoping he is.



Ned Sonntag said:


> Hmmm! Consider that the network is part of the Disney megacorp, and that as I said, Pat Robertson's The 700 Club comes on an hour after HUGE... if they get specific about gay stuff that'll be QUITE significant. I'd love to get a response from Pat Robertson -his 'thoughts':doh: on HUGE... I don't think it's even "hate the sin, love the sinner" with him~ he's all about KILL the sinner.



Yea i agree, but the show thats on before this show, which someone else mentioned, about teenage pregnancy and sex, also has a gay character in it, which just met someone too, so the gay thing may not be so far fetched for the network.


----------



## knives (Aug 9, 2010)

Also, the only reason they have the 700 Club is because they legally have to as PR originally owned the network and 700 Club was part of the agreement.


----------



## Jon Blaze (Aug 9, 2010)

Who guessed the camp counselor would end up with The Hoff the second coming? They have the knowledge. lol


----------



## Paquito (Aug 9, 2010)

Damnit Ian. You're really starting to piss me off. If he doesn't make out with her on the scale, I won't be a happy fat camper.


----------



## Jon Blaze (Aug 9, 2010)

I was going to kick some skulls over that onion ring shit. More to Love sucked but now they're just playa' hatas. lol


----------



## Jon Blaze (Aug 9, 2010)

Saoirse said:


> subplot- George applies for the job at the camp so he can oggle fat chicks while they exercise. HE'S AN FA.
> 
> dundundunnnnn


Not because, but he is oogling Amber. lol 

So WINNER WINNAH CHICKEN DINNAH to Saoirse for the good guess. lol


----------



## Paquito (Aug 9, 2010)

Will...ugh I wish she'd...I don't know, she just pisses me off.


----------



## Jon Blaze (Aug 9, 2010)

She's still got that shaky vibe. I was ok when she seemed like a serious rebel, but again it's the straddling of the fence where deep down inside she's really not as confident as she wants to portray, and she's hiding her true self. THAT DOES NOT ROCK. lol


----------



## thirtiesgirl (Aug 9, 2010)

Jon Blaze said:


> She's still got that shaky vibe. I was ok when she seemed like a serious rebel, but again it's the straddling of the fence where deep down inside she's really not as confident as she wants to portray, and she's hiding her true self. THAT DOES NOT ROCK. lol



If you've never been a 16 year old girl desperately crushing on a guy who doesn't see you as a love interest and is openly mooning over a girl with a more 'socially acceptable' body shape, I don't think you can understand the depths of anger, frustration and self-hate you go through in dealing with that. She *is* portraying her true self because 16 year old girls, and 16 year old boys, never act just _one_ way. They're confused about what they want (especially if everything points to the fact that they'll never get it, but they can't stop themselves from wanting it anyway), who they're supposed to be, who they want to be, and how they want the world to see them. That's magnified 1,000-fold when you're a fat kid.


----------



## goofy girl (Aug 10, 2010)

Jon Blaze said:


> I was going to kick some skulls over that onion ring shit. More to Love sucked but now they're just playa' hatas. lol




OMG me too!! Stupid.


----------



## gobettiepurple (Aug 10, 2010)

Jon Blaze said:


> She's still got that shaky vibe. I was ok when she seemed like a serious rebel, but again it's the straddling of the fence where deep down inside she's really not as confident as she wants to portray, and she's hiding her true self. THAT DOES NOT ROCK. lol



*Well, Ian is really annoying because, while he is emotionally dependent on Will because she is the only one who gets him, he is blinded by his infatuation with Amber, who is totally ambivalent to his existence. That is super annoying. Some girls are just tired of being considered the friend and sidekick, because then guys do not see them as the heroine or love interest. oh, the tangled web we weave in regards to romantic entanglements  *


----------



## Jon Blaze (Aug 10, 2010)

thirtiesgirl said:


> If you've never been a 16 year old girl desperately crushing on a guy who doesn't see you as a love interest and is openly mooning over a girl with a more 'socially acceptable' body shape, I don't think you can understand the depths of anger, frustration and self-hate you go through in dealing with that. She *is* portraying her true self because 16 year old girls, and 16 year old boys, never act just _one_ way. They're confused about what they want (especially if everything points to the fact that they'll never get it, but they can't stop themselves from wanting it anyway), who they're supposed to be, who they want to be, and how they want the world to see them. That's magnified 1,000-fold when you're a fat kid.



I don't disagree (Well I disagree that all of them are like that; Most yes, but not all), but the storyline has many characters taking different roles. I was under the impression that Will would be the only truly confident one. So I've been focusing on that fact wondering if it were true. Now that I know it more than likely isn't, I'm just pissed because once again it's acting like there's no such thing as a confident fat person. Of course everyone has their blah days, but that to me was the main change I was looking for in this show. Everyone going through ups and downs, but everyone have a certain role or major vibe about them i.e. the one that's never content, the confident one, several that may not be, etc...

It didn't have to be Will though. If one of them stood out as such I would be content, but I'm not seeing one.


----------



## thirtiesgirl (Aug 10, 2010)

Jon Blaze said:


> I don't disagree (Well I disagree that all of them are like that; Most yes, but not all), but the storyline has many characters taking different roles. I was under the impression that Will would be the only truly confident one. So I've been focusing on that fact wondering if it were true. Now that I know it more than likely isn't, I'm just pissed because once again it's acting like there's no such thing as a confident fat person. Of course everyone has their blah days, but that to me was the main change I was looking for in this show. Everyone going through ups and downs, but everyone have a certain role or major vibe about them i.e. the one that's never content, the confident one, several that may not be, etc...
> 
> It didn't have to be Will though. If one of them stood out as such I would be content, but I'm not seeing one.



Because the show is about _teens_, and the issue is not just about fat, but about fat _teens_ with all the realistic ups and downs they experience. Winnie Holzman (who wrote My So-Called Life) and daughter Savannah Dooley aren't writing the show to present easy answers for fat acceptance, like the easily identifiable confident fat person, or that the desire to lose weight is completely evil and goes against every tenet of size- and self-acceptance. They're raising questions about fat acceptance and what fat teens and many adult go through when trying to navigate life as a fat person. Having worked in education for years, I've yet to meet one truly self-confident teen. Looking back on my own teen years, my self-confidence was usually in the toilet and the rare moments when I felt confident were very fragile. Holzman and Dooley are presenting the reality, which isn't a bad thing.

Oh, and if you're looking for a confident fat character on tv, look no further than Ellenor Frutt from The Practice. I loved the fact that we could have a fat woman character on a tv show and the issue of fat was never discussed.


----------



## Jon Blaze (Aug 10, 2010)

Well I don't mean it like that. Will doesn't have to organize a camp rebellion and burn it or anything lol.

I meant in terms of taking roles. Everyone on the show is having ups and downs as part of characters, but Will was shown from the get go to be a whole lot different from everyone else. She's had ups and downs like them, but even with the twists and turns, the other characters have a similar path. Becca hasn't changed much, Nor Amber, Nor Alistair, etc...

It just irks me because it was thrown in my face that not only was she was a rebel, but she was portrayed as really confident. Now it's probably fake. No one else at the camp started on any note like that, so if they suddenly did go in some dramatically different pattern I wouldn't have a problem with it because from the get go I wasn't sold on any fact about who and how they are. With Will for the first few episodes I was. I could see that she had ups and downs and was rebel, but I still thought "Ok. She's the confident one." I got vibes from others about who they are (Like Amber never becoming content or Becca and her bitchin' crossbow and Paquito would say lol), but not like Will.

But again: I would have no issue if Will soon became portrayed as not being confident at all as long as someone else takes that role. That's just how I feel the whole story would be balanced even if that confident person wasn't well liked. The rest of the storyline is fine. Everyone has filled a role, and I think the show is ok, with some realistic angles and douchey ones (ONION RING FAIL lol) thrown in.


----------



## thirtiesgirl (Aug 10, 2010)

Jon Blaze said:


> Well I don't mean it like that. Will doesn't have to organize a camp rebellion and burn it or anything lol.
> 
> I meant in terms of taking roles. Everyone on the show is having ups and downs as part of characters, but Will was shown from the get go to be a whole lot different from everyone else. She's had ups and downs like them, but even with the twists and turns, the other characters have a similar path. Becca hasn't changed much, Nor Amber, Nor Alistair, etc...
> 
> It just irks me because it was thrown in my face that not only was she was a rebel, but she was portrayed as really confident. Now it's probably fake. No one else at the camp started on any note like that, so if they suddenly did go in some dramatically different pattern I wouldn't have a problem with it because from the get go I wasn't sold on any fact about who and how they are. With Will for the first few episodes I was. I could see that she had ups and downs and was rebel, but I still thought "Ok. She's the confident one." I got vibes from others about who they are (Like Amber never becoming content or Becca and her bitchin' crossbow and Paquito would say lol), but not like Will.



So Will isn't just one thing. Not just a one-note character. In my mind, that's a good thing. I like a little character development. And you never know, Amber and Becca may just change, too. Now wouldn't _that_ be awful?  (Although, personally, I love Becca just the way she is.)



Jon Blaze said:


> But again: I would have no issue if Will soon became portrayed as not being confident at all as long as someone else takes that role. That's just how I feel the whole story would be balanced even if that confident person wasn't well liked. The rest of the storyline is fine. Everyone has filled a role, and I think the show is ok, with some realistic angles and douchey ones (ONION RING FAIL lol) thrown in.



You know what, More To Love was so damn dismissive of fat women - just showing nothing but "fat girl pain" and such gaping chasms of low self-esteem - and the bachelor on the show was SUCH a creepy douche, I really have no issue with Huge poking fun at it. In fact, I think it deserves to be made fun of. The More To Love creators _clearly_ don't respect fat people, especially fat women by giving them such a douchey, creepy guy to date. I think having fun poked at it is well deserved. Huge does the same thing with Twilight, with the whole ghost movie thing, so I don't see the big deal with them poking fun at More To Love.


----------



## gobettiepurple (Aug 10, 2010)

thirtiesgirl said:


> So Will isn't just one thing. Not just a one-note character. In my mind, that's a good thing. I like a little character development. And you never know, Amber and Becca may just change, too. Now wouldn't _that_ be awful?  (Although, personally, I love Becca just the way she is.)
> 
> 
> 
> *You know what, More To Love was so damn dismissive of fat women - just showing nothing but "fat girl pain" and such gaping chasms of low self-esteem - and the bachelor on the show was SUCH a creepy douche, I really have no issue with Huge poking fun at it.* In fact, I think it deserves to be made fun of. The More To Love creators _clearly_ don't respect fat people, especially fat women by giving them such a douchey, creepy guy to date. I think having fun poked at it is well deserved. Huge does the same thing with Twilight, with the whole ghost movie thing, so I don't see the big deal with them poking fun at More To Love.



*Weren't you just talking about the pain of being a 16 year old fat girl? I believe that it holds true for you: you cannot have your cake and eat it to.

I was a fat 16 year old, and i was a cheerleader and very popular. It depends on the type of person you are and how you project that to others. Plus, you are taking too much for granted when you talk about shows like MORE TO LOVe - at least the guy was into fat chicks and able to say that with pride on television - Now DANCE YOUR ASS OFF i could definitely be annoyed with, but in the end its just a show among shows like America's Next Top Model or other shows that only perpetuate the idea that there is only one size that we should all aspire toward.*


----------



## Paquito (Aug 10, 2010)

...I loved the onion ring bit.


----------



## thirtiesgirl (Aug 10, 2010)

gobettiepurple said:


> *Weren't you just talking about the pain of being a 16 year old fat girl? I believe that it holds true for you: you cannot have your cake and eat it to.
> 
> I was a fat 16 year old, and i was a cheerleader and very popular. It depends on the type of person you are and how you project that to others. Plus, you are taking too much for granted when you talk about shows like MORE TO LOVe - at least the guy was into fat chicks and able to say that with pride on television - Now DANCE YOUR ASS OFF i could definitely be annoyed with, but in the end its just a show among shows like America's Next Top Model or other shows that only perpetuate the idea that there is only one size that we should all aspire toward.*



Just because the bachlor on More To Love liked fat women doesn't mean he wasn't a creep. On his dates with the women, he acted very creepily with a lot of them, in my opinion. He had issues with them as _women_, and it seemed obvious from the things he said to some of the women that he was looking for a rather subservient, not too intelligent housewife type who wouldn't mind waiting on him hand and foot. He didn't seem to want a woman who had career aspirations that were bigger than his, or might possibly make more money than he did. And if they dared to question the desire to have children, he quickly lost interest in them. It seemed that he expected them to be ready to pop out some babies within a year of marriage, and if they had any qualms about that, they were eliminated as 'marriage material' in his mind. Some of his lines were beyond stale with the women, too. Like that one scene where he was at a hotel or restaurant (I forget what it was) with one of the women and she commented on the beautiful view. Of course he had to come up behind her and say something ooky like, "it's not just the view." If I'd been on a date with a guy who tried that one on me, I would have had a hard time controlling my laughter.

My issue with the women on More To Love was not with the women themselves, but with the editing of the show. It's like all the editors wanted us to see was the "fat girl pain" and desperation. They didn't want to show the women feeling confident or happy in themselves, with or without a potential partner. It's like all they wanted to show were these fat women feeling incredibly down on themselves, hating themselves, and almost willing to do anything for this rather one douchey guy they'd picked for the women to date. Some of the women on the show even said things like, "if he doesn't fall for me/pick me, I don't think I'll ever find love again." I understand that fear and that pain because I've been through it myself. But I was pissed off at the show editors for showing us only this _one side_ of the women on the show, that they were all a bunch of desperate biddies, looking for love, willing to put up with almost anything simply because they're fat. To the point that they thought the douchey bachelor was the only guy for them, not realizing that there are a host of guys out there who are far better than Luke (there we go, I finally remembered his name - mostly because I was thinking "ewww," which kind of sounds like Luke...Lewwwk) who could truly love them for who they are, and not expect them to become a fat version of The Real Housewives of Orange County once they hitched their star to his wagon. And maybe some of the women _did_ come to that realization, that there are far better guys out there for them than Lewwwk. But the show editors never showed us those things. They just showed us the tears, the desperation, and the "oh my god, I feel like a pretty, pretty princess" moments when they were dressing up for Lewwwk, when we all know there is so much more to all of us than that.


----------



## goofy girl (Aug 10, 2010)

I can totally relate to Will's feelings, and anger and frustration...I was alot like that when I was 16 as well but I feel like they're a little bit inconsistent with her character. Maybe it's meant to be that way right now?


----------



## Jon Blaze (Aug 10, 2010)

goofy girl said:


> I can totally relate to Will's feelings, and anger and frustration...I was alot like that when I was 16 as well but I feel like they're a little bit inconsistent with her character. Maybe it's meant to be that way right now?



Could be. I hope it changes, or someone else takes the hammer though.


----------



## Paquito (Aug 10, 2010)

goofy girl said:


> I can totally relate to Will's feelings, and anger and frustration...I was alot like that when I was 16 as well but I feel like they're a little bit inconsistent with her character. Maybe it's meant to be that way right now?



I think it gives her the opportunity to emotionally grow throughout the show. I mean, it would be kind of boring if she showed up in the 1st episode being a 100% confident fat activist. 

I hope so, anyway.


----------



## goofy girl (Aug 10, 2010)

Jon Blaze said:


> Could be. I hope it changes, or someone else takes the hammer though.







Paquito said:


> I think it gives her the opportunity to emotionally grow throughout the show. I mean, it would be kind of boring if she showed up in the 1st episode being a 100% confident fat activist.
> 
> I hope so, anyway.



I agree. 

This is going to sound so corny of me but I just really don't like the way she talks to the adults lol I mean, 16 year old girls are always hormonal and catty and emotional and confused but she's such a jerk to the counselors. I guess they keep her bitchiness consistent LOL


----------



## olwen (Aug 10, 2010)

Jon Blaze said:


> I was going to kick some skulls over that onion ring shit. More to Love sucked but now they're just playa' hatas. lol



I just assumed it was a parody of More to Love the same way Phantasma or whatever it was called was a parody of Twilight. It made me chuckle. The fact that they were totally hooked on it rather than be pissed about it is what bothers me. This week tho, I found myself glued to the TV and I almost squealed when it ended. I can't wait for next week's episode.


----------



## Paquito (Aug 10, 2010)

I mean when it was happening, I thought the contestants would have to eat the onion ring as proof of their devotion.


----------



## olwen (Aug 10, 2010)

Paquito said:


> I mean when it was happening, I thought the contestants would have to eat the onion ring as proof of their devotion.



That actually hadn't occurred to me.


----------



## Paquito (Aug 10, 2010)

olwen said:


> That actually hadn't occurred to me.



Well with all the shows they have that cheesy line - Will you accept this rose?, Will you stay here and be my rock of love?, etc. So I thought it would be like "Will you accept these calories as they add to our love...handles?" Or something like that.


----------



## olwen (Aug 10, 2010)

Paquito said:


> Well with all the shows they have that cheesy line - Will you accept this rose?, Will you stay here and be my rock of love?, etc. So I thought it would be like "Will you accept these calories as they add to our love...handles?" Or something like that.



HA! LOL, they totally should have said that. It would have been funny and over the top.


----------



## Jon Blaze (Aug 10, 2010)

Paquito said:


> Well with all the shows they have that cheesy line - Will you accept this rose?, Will you stay here and be my rock of love?, etc. So I thought it would be like "Will you accept these calories as they add to our love...handles?" Or something like that.



Rep given. lol


----------



## Ash (Aug 10, 2010)

Paquito said:


> ...I loved the onion ring bit.



Yeah, I totally laughed. And then I said, out loud, "Yes I will accept that onion ring."


----------



## Paquito (Aug 10, 2010)

So I'm rewatching the first episode. Ugh, the fucking self-satisfied smug-ass smirks on Dr. Rand and Amber's faces when Will decides to stay makes me want to rage against the machine.

But Becca's excitement makes me feel better.


----------



## disconnectedsmile (Aug 11, 2010)

so has anyone heard that Nikki Blonski is giving away a Fat Camp Scholarship? 
and my understanding is it's being promoted by ABC Family.
there's a link on Fatshionista.

i can't be the only one upset about this.


----------



## LovelyLiz (Aug 11, 2010)

Did anyone else notice the scale in the back of the room while they were doing their aerobics? And yet, everyone is waiting on pins and needles to see if they lost any weight at the weigh-in. Wha?


----------



## Ned Sonntag (Aug 11, 2010)

Paquito said:


> I think it gives her the opportunity to emotionally grow throughout the show. I mean, it would be kind of boring if she showed up in the 1st episode being a 100% confident fat activist.
> 
> I hope so, anyway.


 The campers all watch MORE TO LOVE in their alternative last-year bubble-universe but they haven't mentioned DIMz yet. Like to see Ian caught wanking to the Paysite Board...


----------



## Laura2008 (Aug 11, 2010)

Ned Sonntag said:


> The campers all watch MORE TO LOVE in their alternative last-year bubble-universe but they haven't mentioned DIMz yet. Like to see Ian caught wanking to the Paysite Board...



That would HILARIOUS!


----------



## disconnectedsmile (Aug 11, 2010)

disconnectedsmile said:


> so has anyone heard that Nikki Blonski is giving away a Fat Camp Scholarship?
> and my understanding is it's being promoted by ABC Family.
> there's a link on Fatshionista.
> 
> i can't be the only one upset about this.


oh look, and it's being marketed to HUGE Fans:


> Hey Huge fans! Do you want to go to weight loss camp next summer? Win a full summer scholarship at Camp Shane. Write an essay for The Camp Shane Nikki Blonsky Scholarship and you just might be the deserving winner! Click here for details on how to enter: http://www.campshane.com/nikki_blonsky_scholarship1.htm



(via Big Fat Blog)


----------



## Paquito (Aug 11, 2010)

"I am fat. Being fat is okay by me. And you cannot make me be thin, no matter what you do. Nyah nyah, neener neener, go fuck yourself, good night.

Thank you, Lesley.


----------



## Ned Sonntag (Aug 11, 2010)

disconnectedsmile said:


> oh look, and it's being marketed to HUGE Fans:
> 
> 
> (via Big Fat Blog)


 Mmmm the FatCamp for kids who are Too Hip for FatCamp! Shoulda seen that coming. Back in the early 60s the New York Times Sunday Magazine would always have the ad with the shirtless boy standing in his wide-waisted khaki shorts and how buff he now was. Wonder what year the whole Fat Camp thing started...


----------



## The Orange Mage (Aug 11, 2010)

And no one saw this coming?


----------



## thirtiesgirl (Aug 11, 2010)

The Orange Mage said:


> And no one saw this coming?



Keep in mind, this is something Nikki Blonsky decided to do for herself, not as a tie-in with the show. ABCFamily decided to help her publicize it. Blonsky also did a lot of research on this particular weight loss camp before deciding to offer a scholarship for it. This is a camp that kids actually _want_ to attend (because they don't employ people like Shay), and it costs somewhere in the market of $8000 for two months at the camp. Not a lot of parents and kids can afford $8000, so if Blonsky is able to help some kid achieve his or her dream of attending this weight loss camp, more power to her. While I'm not a supporter of weight loss camps (although I attended one myself in high school), I'm not about to tell a kid who really wants to go to weight loss camp that he or she shouldn't go.


----------



## calauria (Aug 11, 2010)

Blah!! Why do there have to be weight loss camps? Why can't there be nutritional camps for all sizes? A lot of us, no matter what our size do not know how to eat properly. We don't know how to balance healthy foods with our treats in our daily lives. A lot of us don't know what physical activities we like and what we can stick to on a daily basis. It would be nice to have a camp that can teach us these things, plus have other recreational activities...


----------



## thirtiesgirl (Aug 11, 2010)

calauria said:


> Blah!! Why do there have to be weight loss camps? Why can't there be nutritional camps for all sizes? A lot of us, no matter what our size do not know how to eat properly. We don't know how to balance healthy foods with our treats in our daily lives. A lot of us don't know what physical activities we like and what we can stick to on a daily basis. It would be nice to have a camp that can teach us these things, plus have other recreational activities...



I agree. Health at every size camps. I'd go for that.


----------



## Paquito (Aug 12, 2010)

So I made a mistake. I decided to read comments about the show on Itunes. Big mistake.

Besides the obvious "I don't want no death fats on my TV screen," there was just so much bullshit. Like "OMG this show is so great because it will motivate overweight people to change their lives!!!!!!!1!!!!!" Also, "I first thought this show would be all about that inner beauty crap when I saw the previews, but it's so much better than that! Even the rebellious girl will eventually see what's the right thing to do!" 

For the sake of your sanity, don't go looking for reviews.


----------



## HayleeRose (Aug 12, 2010)

Paquito said:


> So I made a mistake. I decided to read comments about the show on Itunes. Big mistake.
> 
> Besides the obvious "I don't want no death fats on my TV screen," there was just so much bullshit. Like "OMG this show is so great because it will motivate overweight people to change their lives!!!!!!!1!!!!!" Also, "I first thought this show would be all about that inner beauty crap when I saw the previews, but it's so much better than that! Even the rebellious girl will eventually see what's the right thing to do!"
> 
> For the sake of your sanity, don't go looking for reviews.



Ugh, i know i went on IMDB thing and they had comments on there about how there shouldn't be a show promoting fat people, that it "glorifies" fat life. Then this one ass was talking about the episode where the tennis camp kids were there and said that "fat shows" always make skinny people look like the bad people and that it isn't like that in real life. I was angry at that because it obviously its people talking about it that has no emotional connection to actually being overweight.


----------



## thirtiesgirl (Aug 12, 2010)

Paquito said:


> So I made a mistake. I decided to read comments about the show on Itunes. Big mistake.
> 
> Besides the obvious "I don't want no death fats on my TV screen," there was just so much bullshit. Like "OMG this show is so great because it will motivate overweight people to change their lives!!!!!!!1!!!!!" Also, "I first thought this show would be all about that inner beauty crap when I saw the previews, but it's so much better than that! Even the rebellious girl will eventually see what's the right thing to do!"
> 
> For the sake of your sanity, don't go looking for reviews.



This is why I love Huge. Not for the completely assinine fat hatred comments that appear on every web source about the show now, but because it's one of the first non-reality shows where the cast is largely fat people - and fat young people, at that. Seeing that many fat people in one place, dealing with their fatness, what it means to them, some in good ways, some in not so good ways, most of them just trying to find their way, is very refreshing and real. I'm glad people are at least watching, if not thinking about the show, and maybe the more they see fat people on television who are not necessarily going to lose weight and may not even want to, my hope is that it might just start to normalize fatness in the eyes of the media-watching public just an eensy weensy bit more.


----------



## Jon Blaze (Aug 16, 2010)

This one sounds interesting.


----------



## Paquito (Aug 17, 2010)

You ever try to make G.I. Joe dance in the sky? It's like...depressing.


----------



## Rowan (Aug 17, 2010)

Paquito said:


> You ever try to make G.I. Joe dance in the sky? It's like...depressing.



That was pretty funny...I was SOOO mad when those other kids did that to him. They get ostracized for being fat...how dare they mess with Alistaire for being gay


----------



## Paquito (Aug 17, 2010)

Rowan said:


> That was pretty funny...I was SOOO mad when those other kids did that to him. They get ostracized for being fat...how dare they mess with Alistaire for being gay



I mean I know it's implied and everything, and I'm only halfway through the new episode, but do we know he's gay?

Pahahaha, I love that he denied Piz. But now I'm pissed as hell.


----------



## Rowan (Aug 17, 2010)

Paquito said:


> I mean I know it's implied and everything, and I'm only halfway through the new episode, but do we know he's gay?
> 
> Pahahaha, I love that he denied Piz. But now I'm pissed as hell.



I think by the episode you can safely assume that if he's not gay then he is most certainly bi, because that boy is crushing on trent big time!

I was also surprised and upset with Dr Rand for going and acting like a floozy with that married douche bag when she has Wayne who is so totally sweet!


----------



## Paquito (Aug 17, 2010)

Rowan said:


> I think by the episode you can safely assume that if he's not gay then he is most certainly bi, because that boy is crushing on trent big time!
> 
> I was also surprised and upset with Dr Rand for going and acting like a floozy with that married douche bag when she has Wayne who is so totally sweet!



I'd be more than happy to take Wayne. If for nothing more than his incredible trivia skills, which I find highly entertaining.


----------



## thirtiesgirl (Aug 17, 2010)

Rowan said:


> I think by the episode you can safely assume that if he's not gay then he is most certainly bi, because that boy is crushing on trent big time!



Alistair's crush on Trent kills me almost as much as Will's crush on Ian. You know both objects of their crushes are completely unaware of their feelings, and it's just painful to watch. I'm kind of getting sick of everyone crushing on Trent and Amber, though. I mean, I get that of all the fat campers, Trent and Amber look most like the standard media-defined ideals of "hottness" for guys and girls, but I'm tired of seeing that ideal get reinforced. I know it's the truth and won't ever go away; it just gets old after a while. I mean, how come Will is the only one crushing on Ian when he's a totally crushworthy guy? 



Rowan said:


> I was also surprised and upset with Dr Rand for going and acting like a floozy with that married douche bag when she has Wayne who is so totally sweet!



She's a woman of many complexities.


----------



## Paquito (Aug 17, 2010)

I'm glad that Becca is evolving more and is probably gonna go ape-shit on everyone for always being ignored soon, but Will had an honest reason for missing the rune fun. Like she can go off on Will for everything else and be justified, but the cold shoulder was unnecessary.


----------



## thirtiesgirl (Aug 17, 2010)

Paquito said:


> I'm glad that Becca is evolving more and is probably gonna go ape-shit on everyone for always being ignored soon, but Will had an honest reason for missing the rune fun. Like she can go off on Will for everything else and be justified, but the cold shoulder was unnecessary.



Another woman of many complexities.  She looked wonderfully mystical in that cape, though. I loved it.


----------



## Paquito (Aug 17, 2010)

thirtiesgirl said:


> Another woman of many complexities.  She looked wonderfully mystical in that cape, though. I loved it.



I really wanted her to whip the cape around in a dramatic exit.

She'll learn eventually.


----------



## indy500tchr (Aug 17, 2010)

thirtiesgirl said:


> I mean, how come Will is the only one crushing on Ian when he's a totally crushworthy guy?



He would be the one I'd be crushing on....all those curls and those glasses make him such a cutie pie. And a dead wringer for Seth Rogan :wubu:


----------



## goofy girl (Aug 17, 2010)

Poppy sure makes a whole lot more sense now LOL


----------



## indy500tchr (Aug 19, 2010)

goofy girl said:


> Poppy sure makes a whole lot more sense now LOL



closet alcoholic?


----------



## archivaltype (Aug 20, 2010)

thirtiesgirl said:


> Alistair's crush on Trent kills me almost as much as Will's crush on Ian. You know both objects of their crushes are completely unaware of their feelings, and it's just painful to watch. I'm kind of getting sick of everyone crushing on Trent and Amber, though. * I mean, I get that of all the fat campers, Trent and Amber look most like the standard media-defined ideals of "hottness" for guys and girls, but I'm tired of seeing that ideal get reinforced. I know it's the truth and won't ever go away; it just gets old after a while.* I mean, how come Will is the only one crushing on Ian when he's a totally crushworthy guy?
> 
> 
> 
> She's a woman of many complexities.



This! I was pretty stoked about this show, but after the first episode my heart kinda sank. I still love it, but maaaaan :doh: I was hoping for something a little different in this aspect.


----------



## Tooz (Aug 23, 2010)

Allistair is my fave for all time, he says a lot I agree with plus he's fucking funny.

"You ever try to make G.I. Joe fly through the sky? It's super depressing."


----------



## Paquito (Aug 23, 2010)

I could never be a pork nun.


----------



## indy500tchr (Aug 23, 2010)

"My uterus is tipped...for real...like a teeter totter" :doh: 

If she were my mom I'd be so embarrassed.


----------



## Saoirse (Aug 23, 2010)

indy500tchr said:


> "My uterus is tipped...for real...like a teeter totter" :doh:
> 
> If she were my mom I'd be so embarrassed.



she's got some funny lines BUT I HATE HER. 

eta: George ALWAYS has pit stains.


----------



## Paquito (Aug 23, 2010)

The awkward meter in this episode is going through the roof. I don't even know where to start.


----------



## indy500tchr (Aug 23, 2010)

Paquito said:


> The awkward meter in this episode is going through the roof. I don't even know where to start.



OMG WTF? I totally hate high- as- a- kite- 1960's- valley-girl mom now. Cookies? Really?


----------



## Paquito (Aug 23, 2010)

Well I'm glad that Ian's parents are actually just putting up a front, instead of it looking like it was just a fragment of his imagination.


----------



## Saoirse (Aug 23, 2010)

hes gonna nomnom those cookies.

i know i would.


eta: FANNY-FUCKING-PACK!


----------



## Paquito (Aug 23, 2010)

I would anyway, just for the hell of it. It's fucking chocolate.

Also, the whole judgement face from Chloe about Alistair-Becca, when she wants to hide her embarrassment about being his twin to her parents and being pissed that the entire camp knows about them being siblings, made me dislike her more. If that was possible.


----------



## indy500tchr (Aug 23, 2010)

ah yes the emotional eating angle...gotta love it!


----------



## Paquito (Aug 23, 2010)

I like that it's being addressed on TV, but of course it's one of the bigger kids. Amber has the will to not eat them, but the bigger fatty doesn't. And then there was Dr. Rand's comment about going to cake when the parents fight.


----------



## thirtiesgirl (Aug 23, 2010)

Damn, I managed to miss this week's ep. Does anyone know if they show re-runs on ABCFam at all?


----------



## Jon Blaze (Aug 23, 2010)

thirtiesgirl said:


> Damn, I managed to miss this week's ep. Does anyone know if they show re-runs on ABCFam at all?



The ABC website for Huge has every episode. It will more than likely be up tomorrow.


----------



## Jon Blaze (Aug 23, 2010)

Quite some interesting twists and turns. Still peeking my interest.

It may not be as good or different as it claimed or that I expected, but Huge isn't a bad show.


----------



## thirtiesgirl (Aug 23, 2010)

Jon Blaze said:


> The ABC website for Huge has every episode. It will more than likely be up tomorrow.



I don't watch tv on my computer. I prefer to watch on tv. That's why I have one.


----------



## Saoirse (Aug 23, 2010)

I havent seen any reruns of this show on the tube so I guess you are sol?


----------



## thirtiesgirl (Aug 24, 2010)

Saoirse said:


> I havent seen any reruns of this show on the tube so I guess you are sol?



Yeah, I have a feeling. They aren't showing any re-runs until the season's over. Which pisses me off because I missed a bunch of the early episodes. Guess I'll just have to wait, since I don't like watching tv on my computer.


----------



## Paquito (Aug 24, 2010)

Well, if anyone does decide to watch missed episodes of Huge, hulu.com works really well. Good quality and everything.


----------



## LovelyLiz (Aug 24, 2010)

Paquito said:


> Well, if anyone does decide to watch missed episodes of Huge, hulu.com works really well. Good quality and everything.



Good word, Paquito. That's what I do every week.  Of course, I think that my computer screen is actually larger than my TV screen... If I wasn't meeting someone to work out right now, I'd watch it this morning. Alas, it will have to wait until tomorrow.


----------



## Jon Blaze (Aug 30, 2010)

All I can say about this finale is "Oh what a tangled web we weave."


----------



## Paquito (Aug 30, 2010)

It's a good thing though, since they've set it up for a second season.


----------



## Jon Blaze (Aug 30, 2010)

Paquito said:


> It's a good thing though, since they've set it up for a second season.



Yes indeedy. I'd like to see another.


----------



## HayleeRose (Aug 31, 2010)

WHAT?!?! THAT WAS THE FINALE? How did i not know this?

Im really starting to like DR.Rands character, only for the fact that shes a former fat girl, and its showing that when you lose the weight you dont automatically love yourself and become perfect. 

I love this show, i get very involved and into when i watch it. 

PS. What was up with allister and cutting his shirt, and the necklace thing? i missed a part before that and i didnt get that at all.


----------



## thirtiesgirl (Aug 31, 2010)

HayleeRose said:


> WHAT?!?! THAT WAS THE FINALE? How did i not know this?
> 
> Im really starting to like DR.Rands character, only for the fact that shes a former fat girl, and its showing that when you lose the weight you dont automatically love yourself and become perfect.
> 
> ...



The necklace belongs to Trent's new stepmom. She lost it earlier and was looking for it, and Alistair found it on the floor while sweeping the boys' cabin. He doesn't know it belongs to Trent's stepmom. I think cutting his t-shirt and wearing the necklace is an attempt at being pretty in a more femme way, since Alistair doesn't really believe in or use the standard "macho" stereotypes that go along with being a (straight) guy. He was being more femme in a more open way.


----------



## Tooz (Aug 31, 2010)

ughhh the campfire scene i was like "no no no no"


----------



## Paquito (Aug 31, 2010)

God damn you, Ian. You broke my heart.

Erm, meant _Will's_ heart. Yea, that's it. Will's heart.


----------



## Tooz (Aug 31, 2010)

Paquito said:


> God damn you, Ian. You broke my heart.
> 
> Erm, meant _Will's_ heart. Yea, that's it. Will's heart.



Ugh I know right.


Allistair is like forever my fave now tho. Also thought it was pretty bamf what Becca did


----------



## LovelyLiz (Aug 31, 2010)

I loved when Dr. Rand went off on her dad. "Where were you when *I* was 15????" Damn girl, I felt it.

Also, I know there is a lot of George love up in here, but I feel like that guy with his wet, reddish eyes always looks like some mixture of clueless, worried, and completely stoned.


----------



## Tooz (Aug 31, 2010)

mcbeth said:


> I loved when Dr. Rand went off on her dad. "Where were you when *I* was 15????" Damn girl, I felt it.
> 
> Also, I know there is a lot of George love up in here, but I feel like that guy with his wet, reddish eyes always looks like some mixture of clueless, worried, and completely stoned.



Yes, George is kinda pissing me off.

I feel you. I wanna smack him, and Amber. DERP U NO U HAV A CRUSH ON IAN WILL O WAIT HI IAN :kiss2::kiss2::kiss2::kiss2::kiss2:


... :|


----------



## Ned Sonntag (Aug 31, 2010)

Tooz said:


> Yes, George is kinda pissing me off.
> 
> I feel you. I wanna smack him, and Amber. DERP U NO U HAV A CRUSH ON IAN WILL O WAIT HI IAN :kiss2::kiss2::kiss2::kiss2::kiss2:... :|


Too much info was coming at me last week and this week so I forgot whose conventionally-beautiful brunette sister almost had George interested in taking her number as she's driving off and hooking up later but he's thinking he loves Amber. Then Ian gets Amber and George is gobsmacked. Whose sister was that?:doh::doh:


----------



## HayleeRose (Aug 31, 2010)

That was Carters sister, the dark haired girl that dared Piz to kiss alistair.





thirtiesgirl said:


> The necklace belongs to Trent's new stepmom. She lost it earlier and was looking for it, and Alistair found it on the floor while sweeping the boys' cabin. He doesn't know it belongs to Trent's stepmom. I think cutting his t-shirt and wearing the necklace is an attempt at being pretty in a more femme way, since Alistair doesn't really believe in or use the standard "macho" stereotypes that go along with being a (straight) guy. He was being more femme in a more open way.



Oh ok, i think i missed the part when he found that. I love alistair.


----------



## thirtiesgirl (Aug 31, 2010)

Paquito said:


> God damn you, Ian. You broke my heart.
> 
> Erm, meant _Will's_ heart. Yea, that's it. Will's heart.



I died. I've been in Will's shoes too damn many times to count. She's been such a good friend to him, sticking around with him during parent weekend... that scene where she touched him on the arm just killed me. Ian, you dunderheaded fool, going for the traditionally femme girl. Don't you know there's a world of heartbreak waiting for you there? ...And Will in the wings, who will always help you pick up the pieces.


----------



## Paquito (Aug 31, 2010)

Does anyone else want Becca and Will to make up? I see a lot of comments about it being good that they're parting ways, but I think they could be really good for each other.


----------



## thirtiesgirl (Aug 31, 2010)

Paquito said:


> Does anyone else want Becca and Will to make up? I see a lot of comments about it being good that they're parting ways, but I think they could be really good for each other.



Yes, I want them to make up. I'm glad Becca stood up to Will because I think she needed to, and I think Will needed to hear that she was kind of being a bad friend, even though that wasn't her intention. But I hope they continue their friendship.


----------



## Jon Blaze (Aug 31, 2010)

Paquito said:


> Does anyone else want Becca and Will to make up? I see a lot of comments about it being good that they're parting ways, but I think they could be really good for each other.



I do! But Will has a lot to make up for.


----------



## Paquito (Aug 31, 2010)

Admittedly (and don't underestimate my devotion to Becca) so does Becca. She's learning to be outspoken from Will, and Will needs to learn that not everyone is going to betray her like her parents did.


----------



## LovelyLiz (Sep 1, 2010)

Paquito said:


> Admittedly (and don't underestimate my devotion to Becca) so does Becca. She's learning to be outspoken from Will, and Will needs to learn that not everyone is going to betray her like her parents did.



Yeah, good point. I feel like Becca's always been a smart, interesting, strong character - and some kind of knock-down-drag-out between her and Will was necessary so they could both be strong individuals in their own right.


----------

